# Things That You Love v3.0



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 23, 2016)

Time to revive a great, positive thread that seems to have been deleted here. What are the things in life that make you happy?
I will start by saying I love the weather today. Jacket weather, blue sky. Not a single cloud.


----------



## perkele (Feb 23, 2016)

Finns.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2016)

Sweet smelling flowers growing under trees.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 23, 2016)

Stuff related to things I like. Obviously.


----------



## TheKC (Feb 23, 2016)

Birds chirping in the trees.


----------



## Bidoyinn (Feb 23, 2016)

I love when it rains. Dogs, and flowers (though not the smell). A nice book. Noticing that you have one container of yogurt left when you thought you had none.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2016)

Bidoyinn said:


> I love when it rains. Dogs, and flowers (though not the smell). A nice book. Noticing that you have one container of yogurt left when you thought you had none.



You dislike the way flowers smell?


----------



## Bidoyinn (Feb 23, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> You dislike the way flowers smell?


Yeah, yeah. They look so beautiful, but that smell....it's not bad, but I'm not fond of it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2016)

Bidoyinn said:


> Yeah, yeah. They look so beautiful, but that smell....it's not bad, but I'm not fond of it.



I like it when they smell really sweet, like bluebells do. I'm not sure if you live in NW Europe or the Benelux countries, but in this part of the world every spring is accompanied by a solid carpet of blue bells in the woods, and I just love walking through it.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Feb 23, 2016)

Bidoyinn said:


> Yeah, yeah. They look so beautiful, but that smell....it's not bad, but I'm not fond of it.


Well now, we've got ourselves a regular Fannee Doolee over here...  #letsseeifanyonegetsthatstupidreference


----------



## SodaBubbles (Feb 23, 2016)

EVERYTHING.

Although rainbows, flowers, rain, and pastel rainbows are high on this list. Yes I put rainbows twice WANNA GO

Also this is the fricken coolest www.pipandpop.com.au: pip & pop


----------



## Bidoyinn (Feb 23, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> I like it when they smell really sweet, like bluebells do. I'm not sure if you live in NW Europe or the Benelux countries, but in this part of the world every spring is accompanied by a solid carpet of blue bells in the woods, and I just love walking through it.


I don't! I live in a suburban town so there isn't much here (that I know of).



Endless/Nameless said:


> Well now, we've got ourselves a regular Fannee Doolee over here...  #letsseeifanyonegetsthatstupidreference


You lost me, sorry :')


----------



## malibu (Feb 23, 2016)

I love eating tasty foods on an empty stomach after I've been starving for hours. It's so satisfying. Also, eating food while drunk or buzzed. It makes the food taste 10x better.


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2016)

Danny DeVito, and especially his role as Louie DePalma in _Taxi_, and as Frank in _It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia_.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 23, 2016)

Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 multiplayer is the stuff of dreams.


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2016)

Snow, and getting the day off as a result.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Feb 23, 2016)

Pastel clothing tbh.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 24, 2016)

In Ceramics class, our project is making a face jug. I am doing a fox head, and it is coming along real nice.


----------



## Grandpriest (Feb 24, 2016)

I love ...:
1. my family and friends.
2. a fun, engaging video game with a good story.
3. sex.
4. swimming.
5. sex
6. eating while having an empty stomach.
7. drinking milk right after eating some chocolate.


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2016)

Getting a new pair of speakers, or a new amp, and then playing all kinds of music on it I may not have listened to in ages, to see how it sounds. Also, tube amps, especially when they have exposed, glowing tubes that sound and look nice.


----------



## Somnium (Feb 24, 2016)

Simo said:


> Getting a new pair of speakers, or a new amp, and then playing all kinds of music on it I may not have listened to in ages, to see how it sounds. Also, tube amps, especially when they have exposed, glowing tubes that sound and look nice.



aww another music lover! how sweet


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 24, 2016)

I love how all the cars in Just Cause 3 are great off road.


----------



## Birchnutter (Feb 25, 2016)

ASMR is nice tbh.


----------



## Wither (Feb 25, 2016)

Birchnutter said:


> ASMR is nice tbh.


I have never tried. Maybe i should?


----------



## Birchnutter (Feb 25, 2016)

Wither said:


> I have never tried. Maybe i should?


I totally recommend it especially if  you're someone that has trouble sleeping and/or anxiety. Though it doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 26, 2016)

Music videos with unedited, uncensored songs.


----------



## thanksforthetea (Feb 26, 2016)

Tea. I could go on for days about how much I love tea. I prefer loose leaf as I find it gives more of a richer, fuller flavour but whatever I can get I'm happy. My favourite by far lately is a blend called Peach Tranquility by Teavana. 10/10 would recommend if you want a nice, lovely fruit tea that's not too strong. I believe they sell it at Starbucks now.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2016)

The tears of defeat.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Feb 26, 2016)

To crush your enemies, to see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women.


----------



## Eggdodger (Feb 27, 2016)

All my fuzzy friends <3


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 27, 2016)

In the past 6 months alone, we saw new music from 80s metal legends Iron Maiden, Slayer, Megadeth, and Anthrax. All this new music is plain awesome. And don't forget fresh content from newer bands like Trivium and Primal Fear. We should also be seeing a new Metal Church album in the near future. What a time for metal!


----------



## SodaBubbles (Feb 28, 2016)

-Coffee and oreos in the morning.
-Hot showers
-Sunny days
-Eating food I made
-Fries
-Comfy shoes
-successfully dying my hair an awesome color (it's teal now!)
-music
-drawing


----------



## Terror-Run (Feb 28, 2016)

potato or noodle foods 
when I am motivated to do the thing I need to do.
(and not messing about in forums)


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 28, 2016)

Mehrunes Razor is my new fetish.


----------



## thanksforthetea (Feb 28, 2016)

Terror-Run said:


> potato or noodle foods
> when I am motivated to do the thing I need to do.
> (and not messing about in forums)



Oh man I love things like pastas, Japanese noodles etc.

My mum likes to set up a "potato bar" during the holidays where we have mashed potatoes in a bowl, and then a bunch of fixings on the side so people can add what they want. All in martini glasses.


----------



## aurowolf (Feb 28, 2016)

SimCity and life.


----------



## Somnium (Feb 28, 2016)

Spring and sunshines!


----------



## Simo (Feb 28, 2016)

Those Korean dumplings known as 'Mandu'.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 29, 2016)

Music.


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (Feb 29, 2016)

Eggdodger said:


> All my fuzzy friends <3


aww! love you too! <3


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (Feb 29, 2016)

myself... just joking I'm not that narcissistic at all! (in fact I have self-esteem issues)


----------



## Simo (Mar 1, 2016)

Watching BBC nature shows, especially the ones hosted by David Attenborough. What an amazing job to have, going about the globe, filming all those animals.


----------



## Dankef (Mar 1, 2016)

Basically doing anything with friends: playing stuff, physical activities, studying and etc


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 1, 2016)

Lighthearted discussion with a touch of shitposting. I just wish there is more of it here.


----------



## Distorted (Mar 2, 2016)

I love my friends. There I said it. The other day when I was leaving them I gave them all a peck on the cheek. I had never done that before. I think they were as weirded out as I was.


----------



## Simo (Mar 2, 2016)

Mandarin Oranges.


----------



## Dankef (Mar 2, 2016)

Being sick as hell because i has coldz and still staying up late at night.

I'm pretty sure I'll just die one of these days.


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Mar 3, 2016)

Big fat jiggly booties!


----------



## Tao (Mar 3, 2016)

Nature in general, but especially fungi! It's my area of specialization.


----------



## Simo (Mar 3, 2016)

Tao said:


> Nature in general, but especially fungi! It's my area of specialization.



This reminds me:

Morel mushrooms.

Soon, it will time to head out looking for these elusive yet tasty morsels.


----------



## Tao (Mar 3, 2016)

Simo said:


> This reminds me:
> 
> Morel mushrooms.
> 
> Soon, it will time to head out looking for these elusive yet tasty morsels.



Yep! I'm very excited! Hopefully I can get a good, uncontaminated sample of them to grow a culture from.


----------



## Simo (Mar 3, 2016)

Tao said:


> Yep! I'm very excited! Hopefully I can get a good, uncontaminated sample of them to grow a culture from.



Cool, and the best of luck! I've heard these are a very hard mushroom to get to grow, outside of finding them in the wild. But worth every effort : )


----------



## Tao (Mar 3, 2016)

Simo said:


> Cool, and the best of luck! I've heard these are a very hard mushroom to get to grow, outside of finding them in the wild. But worth every effort : )



Yeah, even when grown they take about a year before you see any results, sometimes longer.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2016)

@ElZorroValdez 

now is your time to shine, buddy.


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Mar 4, 2016)

Folks, I'd like to sing a song about the American Dream. About me, about you, the way our American hearts beat, down in the bottom of our chests, about the special feeling we get in the cockles of our hearts, maybe below the cockles, maybe in the sub-cockle area, maybe in the liver, maybe in the kidneys, maybe even in the colon, we don't know...

I'm just a regular Joe with a regular job
I'm your average white suburbanite slob
I like football and porno and books about war

I've got an average house with a nice hardwood floor
My wife and my job, my kids and my car
My feet on my table and a Cuban cigar

But sometimes that just ain't enough
To keep a man like me interested
(Oh no)
No way
(Uh-uh)

No, I've gotta go out and have fun
At someone else's expense
(Oh yeah)
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

I drive really slow in the ultrafast lane
While people behind me are going insane

I'm an asshole
(He's an asshole, what an asshole)
I'm an asshole
(He's an asshole, such an asshole)

I use public toilets and piss on the seat
I walk around in the summertime saying
"How about this heat?"

I'm an asshole
(He's an asshole, what an asshole)
I'm an asshole
(He's the world's biggest asshole)

Sometimes I park in handicapped spaces
While handicapped people make handicapped faces

I'm an asshole
(He's an asshole, what an asshole)
I'm an asshole
(He's a real fucking asshole)

Maybe I shouldn't be singing this song
Ranting and raving and carrying on
Maybe they're right when they tell me I'm wrong

Nah!

I'm an asshole
(He's an asshole, what an asshole)
I'm an asshole
(He's the world's biggest asshole)

You know what I'm gonna do?
I'm gonna get myself a 1967 Cadillac, El Dorado convertible
Hot pink with whaleskin hub caps and all leather cow interior
And big brown baby seal eyes for headlights, yeah
And I'm gonna drive around in that baby at 115 mph

Getting one mile per gallon, sucking down quarter pounder
Cheese burgers from McDonald's in the old fashioned
Non-biodegradable Styrofoam containers
And when I'm done sucking down those grease ball burgers

I'm gonna wipe my mouth with the American flag
And then I'm gonna toss the Styrofoam container right out the side
And there ain't a goddamned thing anybody can do about it
You know why? Because we got the bombs, that's why

Two words, nuclear fucking weapons, okay?
Russia, Germany, Romania
They can have all the democracy they want
They can have a big democracy cake walk
Right through the middle of Tienanmen square

And it won't make a lick of difference
Because we've got the bombs, okay? John Wayne's not dead
He's frozen and as soon as we find the cure for cancer
We're gonna thaw out the duke and he's gonna be pretty pissed off
You know why? Have you ever taken a cold shower?

Well multiple that by 15 million times
That's how pissed off the Duke's gonna be
I'm gonna get the Duke and John Cassavetes

(Hey)
And Lee Marvin
(Hey)
And Sam Peckinpah
(Hey)
And a case of whiskey and drive down to Texas
(Hey, you know you really are an asshole)
Why don't you just shut-up and sing the song pal

I'm an asshole
(He's an asshole, what an asshole)
I'm an asshole
(He's the world's biggest asshole)

A S S H O L E, everybody
A S S H O L E

Arf arf arf arf arf arf arf
Fung achng tum a fung tum a fling chum
Ooh, ooh

I'm an asshole and proud of it


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Mar 4, 2016)

@Zrcalo  you asked for it, mang


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 4, 2016)

Knowing that I am growing as a person and have more self control and respect in situations then I have in the past. 

-This is a self pat on the back post.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 4, 2016)

Mirrors, I could look at them all day long :3


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Mar 4, 2016)

ElZorroValdez said:


> Folks, I'd like to sing a song about the American Dream. About me, about you, the way our American hearts beat, down in the bottom of our chests, about the special feeling we get in the cockles of our hearts, maybe below the cockles, maybe in the sub-cockle area, maybe in the liver, maybe in the kidneys, maybe even in the colon, we don't know...
> 
> I'm just a regular Joe with a regular job
> I'm your average white suburbanite slob
> ...



My morning is now complete.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 8, 2016)

I fucking love that song, you're awesome @ElZorroValdez 

I have this really weird bouquet I made that sits on my desk. It's crazy with swirly things and a fake lollipop and I love it. It always makes me smile to see it.


https://imgur.com/wzUFSAI


I love sunrises, and sunsets, and really long drives where you get lost and it takes you an extra hour or two to get where you wanted to go, and fuck GPS I can find my own way. I love cemetaries and old churches and abandoned, falling down places.


----------



## Nukaleu (Mar 8, 2016)

The word "stool."


----------



## Aloe-ki (Mar 8, 2016)

Natural lemonade and breakfast burritos with bacon, eggs, cheese, and potatoes.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 8, 2016)

furry art.... SFW furry art


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm thankful for my good health, for the ability to drive a car and for finding  the magic that is Pokémon.


----------



## Jinoki (Mar 8, 2016)

I love all 5 of my cats and Taco Bell LOL


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Mar 9, 2016)

Free food that you can take home


----------



## Simo (Mar 10, 2016)

A good potato salad on a hot day.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 10, 2016)

an good piece of sci-fi furry art. ^.=.^


----------



## Somnium (Mar 10, 2016)

money, lots of money


----------



## Simo (Mar 10, 2016)

Blue star sapphires. 

Never been much into jewelry, but would like a ring with one.


----------



## SheriBonBon (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm happy when I made somebody happy, and when my help is useful.

I also really like the smell of fresh laundry... This and citrus smell are my favourite scents.
I love too many things to write them all here 
I really like this thread! It's very positive


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 8, 2021)

I love this thread, and while I'm against necroing, I'm going to be defiant and bring this back because I want to know what makes you all happy.

I love it when my computer starts up fast and easy, with no problems what so ever.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 8, 2021)

My pet dogs, Sophia and Apollo.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 8, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> My pet dogs, Sophia and Apollo.


Dogs are fantastic. I've never grown up as a child any point in my life without a dog in the family. So many good memories. 

I hope your fuzzy companions live long and happy lives


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 8, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Dogs are fantastic. I've never grown up as a child any point in my life without a dog in the family. So many good memories.
> 
> I hope your fuzzy companions live long and happy lives



My mother originally had an aversion to dogs until we got one in about late middle school named Baily. Sadly he died of old age.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 8, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> My mother originally had an aversion to dogs until we got one in about late middle school named Baily. Sadly he died of old age.


I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Punji (Jun 8, 2021)

I love my dear kitties, my loving family, and my kind friends. <3


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

@lenago  i love you and your cute little hat :3


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 8, 2021)

I love my weighted blanket


----------



## Lenago (Jun 8, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> @lenago  i love you and your cute little hat :3


*hugs* aww thanks little buddy


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 11, 2021)

cute phoxxes 0w=


----------



## Rimna (Jun 12, 2021)

I love music.


----------



## Lenago (Jun 12, 2021)

Lasanga~ ohhh how i love that dish


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 12, 2021)

i love......... hmmm. ooh! i love..........  Caramel! 

ⁿⁱᵍʰᵗˢʰᵃᵈᵉ ᵗᵒᵒ﹗ ⁽ʸᵒᵘ ᵈⁱᵈⁿᵗ ʳᵉᵃᵈ ᵗʰⁱˢ ᵇᵗʷ⁾


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 12, 2021)

I love people with a good sense of humor.

I love acts of kindness without the intention of a reward.

I love NY style pizza.

I love cats; big and small.

I love my new baby niece.

I love hugs.

I love chocolate.

I love bon fires on warm summer evenings.

I love cherry blossoms.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 12, 2021)

*THE BROTHERHOOD OF STEEL.





 *


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 12, 2021)

I love an ice cold shower on a blisteringly hot summer day


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 12, 2021)

I love this art of feral kiba that kajira made! You can't tell me he isn't a sexy beast~


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 12, 2021)

Classic 80's-90's sci-fi movies like Terminator, Alien, Predator, Back to the Future, Robocop, etc.

All are a blast to watch.


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 12, 2021)

A positive thread? How odd.

(Keep it up, this is great.)


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 12, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> My pet dogs, Sophia and Apollo.


Apollo!! Yaaay!!!

That's an amazing pet name!!
^w^


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 12, 2021)

I love everything!!

I love the blue sea!
I love lava, volcanoes pics!
I love my friends!
I love my dog!!
I love furry fandom!!
....


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 25, 2021)

Pecos Hank. Such an amazing YouTuber/documentarian.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 25, 2021)

Strawberries.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)

Good food and drink, the company of friends and things that work like they're supposed to.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 25, 2021)

I love having a pleasant dinner with the family


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 25, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I love having a pleasant dinner with the family


For me, as an extremely rare occasion, I agree.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> For me, as an extremely rare occasion, I agree.


Granted, my family can get rather silly, but after we moved to our new home, we have dinner at the table together every night, and I've been feeling a lot better partly because of that.

I hope you get to experience it more often too.


----------



## Regret (Jul 25, 2021)

Catching up with an old friend who you haven't seen in a few years.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2021)

Big *BUTTS *and I cannot lie, you other brothers can't deny.


----------



## hirumono (Jul 26, 2021)

A vacation abroad with friends, where we can see new places and new ways of life, and eat new tasty foods.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 26, 2021)

I love seeing pics of animals being a loaf.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 26, 2021)

Indian classical music/instruments


----------



## Gother (Jul 26, 2021)

I love my only friend...my imaginary friend.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 26, 2021)

Borbs <3


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 26, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Big *BUTTS *and I cannot lie, you other brothers can't deny.


BUUTTRSS!!
BIG PHATTY BUTSS!! I can confirm lol!

I love cute anthro furry butts! :3


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 26, 2021)

Revisiting old things you've not touched in years. Been playing New Vegas since I did three years ago. Just beat all the DLC.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 27, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I love seeing pics of animals being a loaf.
> 
> View attachment 117107


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 30, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


>


Keke is one of my favorite animators. 

I love seeing his creations <3


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 30, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Keke is one of my favorite animators.
> 
> I love seeing his creations <3


Hehehe yeah! Kéké is awesome!!

I love to watch his creations as well!
@Guifrog loves his work too! <3


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 1, 2021)

Hockey
Baseball
Guitar
Drums
Mandolin 
Spaghetti 
Veggie Tikka Masala
Dolphins
Equines
Politically incorrect comedy


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2021)

Furries. :3


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (Aug 2, 2021)

yiff


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 2, 2021)

The distinctive clatter of a 6.0 Power Stroke/Navistar VT365/VT275, you can't sound any more diesel than that.


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 3, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> yiff


Wait.

Didn't you just post you're 13?


----------



## Lenago (Aug 3, 2021)

Lasagna~
Trully that dish was made the heavens themselfs~~


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 3, 2021)

I love my boyfriend. Ez clap.



Flamingo said:


> Wait.
> 
> Didn't you just post you're 13?


uh oh.


----------



## Makoto95 (Aug 8, 2021)

i like eels


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 13, 2021)

I love it when a new cat starts coming by the house.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 13, 2021)

Makoto95 said:


> i like eels


Okay, now that is just amazing.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 13, 2021)

I love any moment when Bonnie Tyler's 'Holding out for Hero' starts playing.

I'd argue it's easily one of the greatest retro songs ever made.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 13, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I love any moment when Bonnie Tyler's 'Holding out for Hero' starts playing.
> 
> I'd argue it's easily one of the greatest retro songs ever made.






Eurobeat is a funny meme


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 13, 2021)

Noticed I haven't posted in here before..

I love my friends. They are a source of strength the same way they are an inspiration to always seek new heights, challenge myself and always look to better myself.


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 13, 2021)

Playing ice hockey with my 1997 Easton aluminium stick and my vintage 1970 Sher-Wood wooden stick.


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 13, 2021)

The AMC Pacer and Gremlin. As well as any station wagon from the 1970s - 1980s.


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 13, 2021)

Jofa, KOHO, and Easton hockey equipment from the 90's-2000's


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 13, 2021)

Cuddling with my mule and horses.


----------



## Erix (Aug 13, 2021)

My teddy bear

he keeps all of the nasty monsters away from me at night >w<


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 13, 2021)

Erix said:


> My teddy bear
> 
> he keeps all of the nasty monsters away from me at night >w<


Awwwww!!!!
I love to hear that!!! UwU

So cute and adorable!! <3


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 13, 2021)

Oreos


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 13, 2021)

Erix said:


> My teddy bear
> 
> he keeps all of the nasty monsters away from me at night >w<


I love my frog plushie ♡


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 14, 2021)

The fact that even though I'm not the most social person in the world, I still got messages from people who apparently missed me when I disappeared for awhile. ;w; I love this fluffbutt community, regardless of drama, dysfunction and all the baggage that comes with it.


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Aug 14, 2021)

*cough* @MavOkami *cough* did someone say somethin'?


----------



## MavOkami (Aug 14, 2021)

@KibaOkami


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 14, 2021)

Awww~ wholesome! You two are adorable. -^w^-


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Aug 14, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Awww~ wholesome! You two are adorable. -^w^-


whatcha talking about? i never said anything 'w'


----------



## Deathless (Aug 14, 2021)

I have an unconditional love for music and the people involved! I’ve been going to concerts for as long as I can remember and the pure excitement and joy I feel whenever I meet my idols is indescribable!


----------



## MavOkami (Aug 14, 2021)

Deathless said:


> I have an unconditional love for music and the people involved! I’ve been going to concerts for as long as I can remember and the pure excitement and joy I feel whenever I meet my idols is indescribable!


OH YEA MOOSSIICCCCC!!!


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 14, 2021)

Baseball


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 14, 2021)

Having no social obligations and you can just sit back, relax and listen to some music.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 14, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Having no social obligations and you can just sit back, relax and listen to some music.


I understand and love that feeling!
Being home all day with my net-friends

 
Add to that studying at home, not working, not having a single reason to go outside in the middle pf quarantine and it becomes super cool!

I love that relax feeling~!


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Aug 14, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> I understand and love that feeling!
> Being home all day with my net-friends
> 
> 
> ...


*cough* franz *cough*


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 14, 2021)

KibaOkami said:


> *cough* franz *cough*


*blushes and looks at you*

*hugs kiba*
This wolfo! uwu


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 14, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> I understand and love that feeling!
> Being home all day with my net-friends
> 
> 
> ...


My social interactions are in the vast majority voluntary, which is nice. I can interact with people when I feel for it rather than being forced to.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 14, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> My social interactions are in the vast majority voluntary, which is nice. I can interact with people when I feel for it rather than being forced to.


That's cool!!
Same here!

I interact with my net friends when I feel like it!
It is quite charming ^w^


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 14, 2021)

Jojo's bizarre adventure. That shyte is eye-crack and I can't look away. I love all the stardust crusaders too which is rare that I like all of the characters.

Also, I love that no matter how weird an art commission I want made, there's always some brave person who will bring my idea to life.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 14, 2021)

Can I say life itself? I find life to be an incredible gift that I have been given. It is by no means perfect, and is more or less a roller coaster at times. That said, I love being alive. To see all the things and experience as much as I can, interact and talk with so many lovely people, eat and drink all the fun/good stuff, and so much more.

You only live once, and should make the most of it, leading and living a fulfilling life.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 14, 2021)

Coffee and coffee ice cream


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 15, 2021)

*This picture:*


----------



## лОРИк (Aug 15, 2021)

silence


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 15, 2021)

Tranquility~ Calm music without voices~ MLP~ Being around positive people~ Diversity~ Yummy food~ Peace~ The smell of nature and trees and freshly mown lawn~ Randomly meeting different animals, such as cats or pidgeons~ Insects that visit me at home~ Very challenging turn-based strategy games~ My own imagination~


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 15, 2021)

Sven Solitude said:


> Tranquility~ Calm music without voices~ MLP~ Being around positive people~ Diversity~ Yummy food~ Peace~ The smell of nature and trees and freshly mown lawn~ Randomly meeting different animals, such as cats or pidgeons~ Insects that visit me at home~ Very challenging turn-based strategy games~ My own imagination~


What strategy games you play? >u>


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> What strategy games you play? >u>


Fire Emblem series, Advance Wars series, Code Name: S.T.E.A.M. Druidstone: The Secret of the Menhir Forest is a nice one, but feels more like a puzzle game. And a few more. And some real-time ones, like Battalion Wars 1 & 2, Empire Earth, StarCraft 2.
You like strategy games as well? :3


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 15, 2021)

Sven Solitude said:


> Fire Emblem series, Advance Wars series, Code Name: S.T.E.A.M. Druidstone: The Secret of the Menhir Forest is a nice one, but feels more like a puzzle game. And a few more. And some real-time ones, like Battalion Wars 1 & 2, Empire Earth, StarCraft 2.
> You like strategy games as well? :3


I recognize fire emblem! But I think the only other game ive played would be civ and fallen enchantress? Solo. No friends to play with. XD


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I recognize fire emblem! But I think the only other game ive played would be civ and fallen enchantress? Solo. No friends to play with. XD


I had to look up Fallen Enchantress, it looks nice! And I tried one of those Civ games too! I think it was 5? Loong time ago. :'D
And same. It would be nice to have friends to play these kind of games together with. I tried Phasmophobia, an online horror game, and it was already pretty funny!


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 15, 2021)

Sven Solitude said:


> I had to look up Fallen Enchantress, it looks nice! And I tried one of those Civ games too! I think it was 5? Loong time ago. :'D
> And same. It would be nice to have friends to play these kind of games together with. I tried Phasmophobia, an online horror game, and it was already pretty funny!


Yea fallen enchantress isn't too exciting. I like the premise but the AI is garbage and i found a lot of ways to basically make the game super easy to win.

Phantasmaphobia looks fun but I haven't tried it yet. Definitely wanna have a crew when/if I do though! X)


----------



## ZalexZTK (Aug 15, 2021)

Dreams. Dreams are fun. Go on wacky adventures or yell at people and tell them how you feel without telling them in real life. 

D r e a m s


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 15, 2021)

Videos of misunderstood and often vilified animals being shown to be gentler and non menacing, like sharks, wolves, lions etc.


----------



## Regret (Aug 17, 2021)

I love the peace and tranquility of those early summer morning fogs where you can only see a little bit in front of you.  Especially when it becomes pure white by the rivers and lakes.  I am thankful I was up early enough to experience it as it's a great calming way to start the day.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Aug 17, 2021)

I love late afternoon thunderstorms, the ones you can see and hear and feel long before the rain starts falling.  I just sit out on my back patio and watch the clouds rolling in across the neighbor's hayfield.  
I love thunderstorms in the middle of the night, the ones that wake me up and shake the house a bit.  I sleep with the blinds open when I know it's going to storm because my whole bedroom lights up.


----------



## лОРИк (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 17, 2021)

I love it when a video is posted and someone asks what the song is, and I know exactly, so I'm able to share and save someone from hours of random searching.


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 17, 2021)

border collies :3


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Sep 17, 2021)

Taco Bell.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 17, 2021)

KibaOkami said:


> border collies :3


Yesh!! :3

I love my friends!!!
Everyone of you!! I feel the spark in my heart! I feel
The magic of Friendship!! And I'm genuinely happy that I found you all! <3333


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 17, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Yesh!! :3
> 
> I love my friends!!!
> Everyone of you!! I feel the spark in my heart! I feel
> ...


awwwwwww, we love you too!
*warm snuggles from this boi*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Sep 17, 2021)

My cat Tugger from many years ago. I still love the smol bean </3

Yes, Tugger. Not Tigger.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 17, 2021)

KibaOkami said:


> awwwwwww, we love you too!
> *warm snuggles from this boi*


*Warm snuggly hugs and smooches for this cute boi*

<333
I'm so happy and grateful!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 18, 2021)

Baklava


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Sep 18, 2021)

*ALL OF YOU!!! *


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 18, 2021)

LucierdaSolari said:


> *ALL OF YOU!!! *


this wholesome vixen <3
we love you toooooooooo


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 19, 2021)

LucierdaSolari said:


> *ALL OF YOU!!! *


...who are you

My animal companions

also nice clean numbers



WHY IS THAT SO SATISFYING


----------



## Attaman (Sep 19, 2021)

Blood Bowl.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Sep 20, 2021)

Seeing a whole group of cute, playful kittens


----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 23, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I love it when a video is posted and someone asks what the song is, and I know exactly, so I'm able to share and save someone from hours of random searching.


i'm glad you do that because i was watching a video on youtube earlier where the background music sounded nice and people in the comments section said what it was an now it's my favorite song.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 23, 2021)

Puppy/dog videos.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Sep 23, 2021)

Moments people treat me as how I want to be treated.

=UwU=♡


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 25, 2021)

Window's open tonight, petrichor smells so fucking good.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 26, 2021)

A handful of these, right now:


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 28, 2021)

Coffee + cigarette after fasting early morning cardio.  I actually kind of hate that I enjoy the cigarette part so much.

Now that I'm pivoting to early shifts with the new job, morning jogs are back on the table.  Air is so nice and cool, no sun beating down yet.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 28, 2021)

Anyways.... I just ♥love♥ our new microwave that we got recently.... As, we were able to find one of the old school types - with the turn dials.... and I was just like: "yes, please"..... as these old-school dial controls - I totally love..... as opposed to the ones I often see..... with all those beeps and digital displays.

And, in spite of its modest appearance, it's actually a powerful little thing.... and has cooked well - just about everything that we've thrown at it - so far.... so, I'm totally a fan.


----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 29, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Anyways.... I just ♥love♥ our new microwave that we got recently.... As, we were able to find one of the old school types - with the turn dials.... and I was just like: "yes, please"..... as these old-school dial controls - I totally love..... as opposed to the ones I often see..... with all those beeps and digital displays.
> 
> And, in spite of its modest appearance, it's actually a powerful little thing.... and has cooked well - just about everything that we've thrown at it - so far.... so, I'm totally a fan.


i have a friend i met a week ago who has a microwave persona.
it's pretty weird but she's weirder i think.
she had an ovary operation as a child and developed male traits during puberty so she looks like a man.
i don't know what that condition is called but it's like the opposite of gynecomastia.
she has a man-like face and facial hair.
Her username is Yttrium Iron Garnet.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 29, 2021)

SerlisTialo said:


> i have a friend i met a week ago who has a microwave persona.
> it's pretty weird but she's weirder i think.
> she had an ovary operation as a child and developed male traits during puberty so she looks like a man.
> i don't know what that condition is called but it's like the opposite of gynecomastia.
> ...



She sounds intriguing.
----------------
Another:
Sundae cups, (from Friendly's).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 30, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> She sounds intriguing.
> ----------------
> Another:
> Sundae cups, (from Friendly's).


Eh... (come to think of it) - I gotta add some Dunkin' to the list, also.


----------



## Kuuro (Sep 30, 2021)

I've been on a bit of a car kick lately, I bought a '00 Honda Prelude a while back and messed around with it but it's been sitting for a few years up until recently. I love car mechanics in general but right now JDM stuff is really interesting to learn about. Even the fundamentals of how common parts function, like different types of differentials and advantages of single/dual overhead cams vs OHV builds, for some reason is really fascinating

Plus it's a black hole for my wallet and who doesn't love that? 

Otherwise I'll jam with any random stranger any day of the week or draw c:


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 2, 2021)

The serious Spanish vibin in Scarlatti's K103 sonata


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 2, 2021)

All the friends I've made over the years. You have no idea how much joy you fill my life with.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 2, 2021)

I had forgotten the nice feeling of wearing pants that don't have more hole than pants!


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)

Fancy scented soaps

Last bar smelled like Froot Loops, was surprisingly nice, roomie loved it

This one is "hemp and cedarwood" and oh god it's so nice

Probably just scents in general really (I love fougere colognes)


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 2, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Fancy scented soaps
> 
> Last bar smelled like Froot Loops, was surprisingly nice, roomie loved it
> 
> This one is "hemp and cedarwood" and oh god it's so nice


What's the brand? I want soap that smells like Froot Loops!!!


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> What's the brand? I want soap that smells like Froot Loops!!!


It was some small craft soapmaker, I can't remember what they were called, I've been trying to find it again with no luck


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 2, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> It was some small craft soapmaker, I can't remember what they were called, I've been trying to find it again with no luck


All good! Thank you for trying though! X)


----------



## Simo (Oct 3, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Fancy scented soaps
> 
> Last bar smelled like Froot Loops, was surprisingly nice, roomie loved it
> 
> ...


Same here.

Just got an order from a company called Claus Porto; the Vetyver is really very dreamy, and almost intoxicating : )


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

I love vetiver, trying to remember the parfumier that makes the one notable vetiver cologne... name is on the tip of my tongue.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 3, 2021)

People who accept me for who I am.

High quality espresso.

A smooth, light cigar.

Unwinding at sunset with a good drink.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

Watching a LRM/Sniper player panic when I run them down.

I CAN SMELL YOUR FEAR, SHITHEEL.


----------



## Outré (Oct 3, 2021)

Being alive and seeing what comes next.


----------



## .Antho (Oct 3, 2021)

Friends who feel more like family.
Tyler, The Creator.
Cold Jägermeister while relaxing.
Yankee Candles.
Kentucky Hot Browns.
Nashville Hot Chicken.


----------



## SerlisTialo (Oct 3, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Fancy scented soaps
> 
> Last bar smelled like Froot Loops, was surprisingly nice, roomie loved it
> 
> ...


ooh i've tried cedarwood soap too.

that stuff's delicious.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 5, 2021)

Good horror movies and documentaries, especially when the lights are off.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 6, 2021)

Instant coffee.... it's *great* stuff, yo.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 6, 2021)

Assured free time!

Then I'll no longer feel being chased by my life consequences! ...at least when that free time lasts... UwU


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 7, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Instant coffee.... it's *great* stuff, yo.


Almost every instant coffee I've had tastes the same, and has almost no effect.


----------



## Outré (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## berry (Oct 7, 2021)

This song.

It’s a whole mood.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Almost every instant coffee I've had tastes the same, and has almost no effect.


Eh... it always works for me.... (especially *this* brand):


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 7, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Eh... it always works for me.... (especially *this* brand):


Coffee-flavored water...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Coffee-flavored water...


Eh.... it's $6.99 a jar (when it's on sale); an so - it always works for me.
------------------------
I've been enjoying this track lately, tonight..... enjoy.


----------



## mithandir91 (Oct 8, 2021)

Cats being cats. 
Nothing is more funny than seen a cat in its zooming hours


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 8, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Eh.... it's $6.99 a jar (when it's on sale); an so - it always works for me.


Get beans and grind them into fine powder, very oily smooth fresh tasting coffee.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 9, 2021)

Bought some of these on a whim, this past week..... and - we made them in the microwave.... and, they weren't all that bad - surprisingly to me.... and so, we *might* buy these again.... (I'm not really sure).

But (for a late night).... they hit the spot and did the job..... with a side of Dinty Moore stew.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 9, 2021)

mithandir91 said:


> Cats being cats.
> Nothing is more funny than seen a cat in its zooming hours


Used to own cats. They are the best pets for  sure.


----------



## Punji (Oct 11, 2021)

<3 <3 Cheesecake <3 <3


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 11, 2021)

fatass


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 11, 2021)

My niece


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Oct 11, 2021)

Whole wheat pasta.

Accidently bought this garbage when I went to the supermarket earlier for dinner materials. The texture is _off_, it tastes like dirt, and it breaks apart easily when it's introduced to sauce and meat.

I ended up throwing the entire pot out. I couldn't stomach it. What a *colossal *waste of my fucking time and money.

Burger King it is.

And no I don't want to hear anything about how I prepared it wrong fuck you and your pasta it sucks and you suck this shit is borderline animal feed


----------



## Outré (Oct 11, 2021)

RAM said:


> Whole wheat pasta.
> 
> Accidently bought this garbage when I went to the supermarket earlier for dinner materials. The texture is _off_, it tastes like dirt, and it breaks apart easily when it's introduced to sauce and meat.
> 
> ...


What is this supposed to go in the things you hate thread? Haha


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 11, 2021)

RAM said:


> Whole wheat pasta.
> 
> Accidently bought this garbage when I went to the supermarket earlier for dinner materials. The texture is _off_, it tastes like dirt, and it breaks apart easily when it's introduced to sauce and meat.
> 
> ...



Is this a love-hate relationship? 
I don't like spaghetti in general, but can confirm everything you said about it is true. Disgusting. Dirty. Icky.


----------



## Outré (Oct 11, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Is this a love-hate relationship?
> I don't like spaghetti in general, but can confirm everything you said about it is true. Disgusting. Dirty. Icky.


LIES!!! spaghetti is yummy.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 11, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> LIES!!! spaghetti is yummy.


U DISCUSSED MII!


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Oct 11, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> What is this supposed to go in the things you hate thread? Haha



It's been a rough night.


----------



## Outré (Oct 11, 2021)

wait though.. do you just not like spaghetti noodles… or are you talking about the whole dish with like meatballs and marinara sauce?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 11, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> wait though.. do you just not like spaghetti noodles… or are you talking about the whole dish with like meatballs and marinara sauce?


If you're talking about him, it's the whole wheat noodles. 

If you're talking about me, I hate the noodles. 
Meatballs is fine because I can basically make it into a cheeseburger if I wanted. 
Sauce is ick.


----------



## Outré (Oct 11, 2021)

No…. 

I’m curious do you also hate like pizza and lasagna and everything?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 11, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> No….
> 
> I’m curious do you also hate like pizza and lasagna and everything?


Well it depends. 
Pizza sauce and Tomato sauce are typically made different. 
The one without chunks is what I prefer, but only on pizza.
I can eat macaroni and cheese... but I think there's more starch when it comes to spaghetti. It's all I can taste and it makes me queasy.


----------



## Outré (Oct 11, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Well it depends.
> Pizza sauce and Tomato sauce are typically made different.
> The one without chunks is what I prefer, but only on pizza.
> I can eat macaroni and cheese... but I think there's more starch when it comes to spaghetti. It's all I can taste and it makes me queasy.


Dang. I love tomato based Italian food, but it’s all good. I’m actually a way picky eater. I hate all condiments… especially ketchup.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 11, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> Dang. I love tomato based Italian food, but it’s all good. I’m actually a way picky eater. I hate all condiments… especially ketchup.


I put the tiniest amount of ketchup on my food sometimes. Just for that tiny bit of zip (or extra moisture because I don't want to choke).


----------



## Outré (Oct 11, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I put the tiniest amount of ketchup on my food sometimes. Just for that tiny bit of zip (or extra moisture because I don't want to choke).


I actually have like a hyper sensitive sense of taste. Ketchup just taste like really nasty vinegar to me, haha


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 12, 2021)

Bagels with eggs and bacon...... -yes- ☺.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 12, 2021)

Slow-cooked dinners

Warm, cozy beds

A cat purring when I pet them

MY NIECE AND MY SISTER


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 13, 2021)

Russian furry female artists draw so detailed and amazing.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 14, 2021)

Corn dogs. 




............ and cupcakes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Oct 15, 2021)

I love the planet of the apes movies. I kind of wonder if others in the community like that franchise at all. I know anthropomorphic apes he have a bit of a different vibe because they are already so similar to humans. Even though they’re not quite as adorable I still think they’re pretty cool..


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 15, 2021)

When I go into town to a place to eat and there's always dozens of these small brown sparrows that like to hang out on the sidewalks and eat crumbs and other bits of food.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 15, 2021)

Gas turbine engines.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2021)

For the furries that just absolutely crave validation for this hobby, here's something funny for you.

Paladins has a small handful of furry characters. A lot of players hate it and there's one they REALLY don't like. One individual went directly to their Twitter to shit on that specific skin. The *lead artist* for the game says "if you don't stop I'm gonna make another furry skin and name her "Salt".





To add insult to injury, this specific character is one weebs gravitate to because she's originally a little neko fox bitch. So they are _IRATE_ over this. You love to see it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 15, 2021)

I love harassing my straight son.

Every time he brings a girl home, I kiss my wife and tell him it's ok to be gay or bisexual.  And then up the uncomfortable to 11.  If he hasn't warned his girlfriend, I usually pull her aside at some point and ask if she has baby intentions.  Super fun.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2021)

what the fuck?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 16, 2021)

I love finding new variations of party parrots as time passes.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 16, 2021)

I love money


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 16, 2021)

I love Pride music on Sirius XM, but now I can't find it!!  I wanna get my driving groove on.  @KimberVaile I need you and your legendary gay superpowers!


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 16, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I love Pride music on Sirius XM, but now I can't find it!!  I wanna get my driving groove on.  @KimberVaile I need you and your legendary gay superpowers!


_Threatens the radio with a glitter bomb for playing too much straight music_


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2021)

can't get over this


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 16, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> can't get over this


Damn! They just made DDR look like a casual tapdance!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Damn! They just made DDR look like a casual tapdance!


Being able to MFC a song on standard is a feat in itself let alone *challenge*. This is the hardest possible achievement in DDR and he's done MFC clears for *folders* of A20+'s library. Unfuckingbelieveable...


----------



## лОРИк (Oct 18, 2021)

*3D scopes*


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 18, 2021)

Well... I kinda enjoyed a bowl of *this* that we had here for lunch today.... it had mixed into it a few frozen meatballs in there cubed up, with some chicken pieces..... and I gotta say, it was pretty good... and with the teriyaki sauce on the side, not all that bad.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 18, 2021)

The smell of diesel and aviation fuel, there's nothing like it.


----------



## Outré (Oct 19, 2021)

This adorable worm!!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 19, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> This adorable worm!!
> View attachment 121165


Honestly an underrated movie and Bowie is a sexy beast in it


----------



## Rimna (Oct 19, 2021)

I love getting enough sleep and rest


----------



## Shyy (Oct 19, 2021)

Feeling the warmth of a loved one next to me, on a cold night.
The taste of a double of 78 year old single malt Scotch on a Saturday night


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 20, 2021)

Moms BF is dressing as a hippie cause he has long hair.
Baby bro is getting into the weeb scene and wants to go as Itachi
Mom?
........
Surprises us all by getting this
She is the skinniest snorlax I've ever seen. X'D


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 20, 2021)

I love working in the open! the weather is still fantastic!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 21, 2021)

I love me 

a fine ass anthro chick.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 21, 2021)

Being able to make others laugh.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 21, 2021)

Having a brand new carburetor work correctly out of the box, with the lone exception of having to set low idle speed once the choke opens. Absolutely <ASTOUNDING>!!!! 10/10 would buy again! Hell, with that kind of performance, I'd go to bed with them!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 21, 2021)

Sincerity.

When someone decides to keep their stance even after me revealing those I've always been hiding for a reason...


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 21, 2021)

Can I say food? Imma say food.

I also have a huge pet worm. Unfortunately she decided it was a good idea to eat my neighbor. And his entire farm.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 21, 2021)

(stupid shit was here)


----------



## Shyy (Oct 21, 2021)

Looks like an updated Atlas or some kind of Clan mech. Cool!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Looks like an updated Atlas or some kind of Clan mech. Cool!


It's the Phoenix Hawk-1B actually


----------



## Shyy (Oct 21, 2021)

NEW Phoenix hawk then. *looks at pewter minis in box* I haven't played in years, sadly...


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 21, 2021)

Shyy said:


> NEW Phoenix hawk then. *looks at pewter minis in box* I haven't played in years, sadly...


FlyingDebris revamped the design.  One of the few good things PGI did IMO was having him do the redesigns of a lot of mechs, though some people don't like all of them.  FD and ShimmeringSword both do good work.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 22, 2021)

The implication in Lower Decks that cetaceans were always "sapient" (a clumsy term rooted in human exceptionalism), and we just didn't understand their languages.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 24, 2021)

(more stupid shit)


----------



## Rimna (Oct 24, 2021)

I love my good friends.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 24, 2021)

(yet more stupid shit)


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 24, 2021)

So I already knew that I loved the smell of cilantro, I'm very fond of food smells in general

But my god garam masala just flips something on in my brain that says "YES.  THIS IS GOOD."


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 24, 2021)

On a lark I bought this.



Figured I'd take it home and share it with roomie, wasn't expecting great things.

It's actually really good for checkout-aisle junk food.  It's better than the cereal it's supposed to be based on.

I love being pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 26, 2021)

We bought a few of _these_ lately, this past weekend..... and - had some tonight.... and, they weren't bad, at all.... (for frozen pizzas anyway). We'll be buying these again, I'm sure.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 26, 2021)

I love taking my dog out on walks around the neighborhood in the morning


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Oct 30, 2021)

My mule!


----------



## Outré (Oct 30, 2021)

I love having an attached garage. every once in a while I can wake up and go to the drive-through at McDonald’s to get breakfast without even taking my pajamas off.


----------



## Mossymossfox (Oct 30, 2021)

The band Love Joy it’s just  getyxgtdvdtgdydb chef’s kiss so good


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 30, 2021)

wtf, I didn't know Herbie Hancock was still alive and active


----------



## Shyy (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 31, 2021)

*Clings to @the sleepiest kitty , @Sappho , @Pygmepatl , and @ssaannttoo*
My frens! O w O


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 31, 2021)

Games with liminal spaces, in general I don't find those distressing at all, rather calming


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 31, 2021)

I love it when I get it right on the first try with cooking

e: also, I love how filling rice dishes are


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 1, 2021)

It can't be understated how nice liking your coworkers is, once it dawns on you that you can't do anything about your day off being over you start looking forward to meeting them


----------



## TurbidCyno (Nov 1, 2021)

Chocolate and beer.

Also, since it;s that time of year. A warm comfy pair of socks.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Being buried under a thick, warm Korean mink blanket in a few more weeks.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 1, 2021)

I love slow cooked pot roast and veggies


----------



## rekcerW (Nov 2, 2021)

so, a person that i've worked with for years and has wayyyy more experience in their trade than me took a huge leap in life and switched career paths around the same time i got a promotion to be the person in charge of the gig we're on. their biggest scare was that they're not familiar with computers, and with their huge background, i've made it my mission to make that the least of their worries, because it is. they're in a position where they can absolutely rock the show with what they're doing because they have years and years of actual first-hand knowledge which is 100% relevant, and now i'd be fucked without out them doing what they do. they're fkn great.

it's crazy how shitty some people can be though, because i'm on a different shift than them for a couple of days per rotation, and the time they spend with the other shift, there's been instances of them getting made fun of for not knowing or having people bothered to answer simple questions about computers... being a douchebag about teaching people is so fkn useless in every aspect, i fkn personally love simple questions because they're so easy to answer and get on with your life lol. when it's like 'this is fucked, this is fucked, this is also fucked, we tried this, what should we do?' then things just generally start to suck so bad.


----------



## Outré (Nov 7, 2021)

I love that in 30 minutes I get to leave work and then it’s my short week so I only have to work Wed & Thurs!


----------



## Shyy (Nov 7, 2021)

So, happy weekend! * gives tickets to "funland"* My workweek is just getting started...


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)

Another 5:30 AM wakeup tomorrow but you know what, the DST thing is working for me here as I got nearly 3 more hours before I have to sack out and I still need to shower, shave, eat dinner and finish filling out a form, not necessarily in that order


----------



## Shyy (Nov 7, 2021)

"Shaving".... yeah, <hard> pass on that one, Hostile... coming up on the wrong time of year for that... 'sides, my full beard/neck ruff is a popular thing down at the local watering holes... *grins*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)

Shyy said:


> "Shaving".... yeah, <hard> pass on that one, Hostile... coming up on the wrong time of year for that... 'sides, my full beard/neck ruff is a popular thing down at the local watering holes... *grins*


Mask with stubble or beard is a nightmare and mask is unfortunately non-negotiable (my facial hair patterning looks like shit anyway lmao)


----------



## Shyy (Nov 7, 2021)

Glad that is an option around here... only 4 of us in the entire building. I stay upstairs, buried in the "stacks" of the warehouse...


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm dying of laughter rn this is great


----------



## Shyy (Nov 7, 2021)

^where^^^^??????


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)

Shyy said:


> ^where^^^^??????


Roomie found it on eBay, sent it to me


----------



## Shyy (Nov 7, 2021)

*plugs into internet, seeks said items*


----------



## Attaman (Nov 8, 2021)

Seeing somebody who spent months giving overtly harmful and dangerous guidance, complain about the consequences of their action coming to their home to roost. Nothing quite as satisfying as seeing somebody reach the “Find out” part of “Fuck around and find out”.

Also my job. Great pay, reasonable management, decent accommodations for my health conditions. Sweet sweet OT dosh incoming soon too, as well as bonuses for surpassing projections.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 8, 2021)

Superman.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 8, 2021)

Actually repairing something that has been kicking my ass for about 5 months...  this weekend, my liquor collection is going get ALOT smaller...


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 8, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438821607175196676

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435920997509566469
This is actually, truly my favorite fucking Twitter account. Im so deathly serious.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 9, 2021)

People from New Jersey were some of the best people I've ever met. Extremely nice, friendly and hospitable, both neighbors and strangers.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 9, 2021)

I love food. I love music. There's nothing that brings people together as much as good food and good music.


----------



## Outré (Nov 9, 2021)

I love Bob… Bob is one of my cats!


----------



## Shyy (Nov 9, 2021)

Seems like Bob is a bit, um, surprised to see you...


----------



## Outré (Nov 9, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Seems like Bob is a bit, um, surprised to see you...


He shouldn’t be he came and sat on my lap. Haha


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 11, 2021)

Sesame cookies and mint tea

(I'm now going out to track some down)


----------



## NutmegsBigAdventure (Nov 11, 2021)

Walking through soft green grass barefoot, smelling nature on the wind, seeing huge puffy storm clouds coming in the sky. Man, nature is tight!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 11, 2021)

Kerosene flavor on food from charcoal grill is pretty great.


----------



## NutmegsBigAdventure (Nov 11, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Kerosene flavor on food from charcoal grill is pretty great.


That smell when you first light it


----------



## Shyy (Nov 11, 2021)

Spending time with one of my kids, helping him reassemble his first "project" vehicle. Wonderful way to spend Veterans day.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 12, 2021)

Damn I love my coworkers. I've never felt that way about a job or class where I'm looking forward to coming back. ON A FUCKING SATURDAY


----------



## Rimna (Nov 12, 2021)

I love that I was finally able to find a watch that I've been trying to get my hands on for almost a year. God damn. And there were only 2 left in stock! Oh boi!

Hopefully, my order will be confirmed on Monday and I'll have it on my wrist by next week :3

Even if I don't, I now know where to look for it in the future!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 12, 2021)

Fluffernutters. ☺


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 16, 2021)

Good old fashioned yo mamma jokes


----------



## Shyy (Nov 16, 2021)

My favorite spot in the forest, sitting on the edge of the stream, feet dangling in the water, enjoying being away from the morons in the cities.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 17, 2021)

I love people who occasionally add emotes to conversations, because it feels more expressive/emotional to me.

I find pictures incorporated with words helpful in keeping me in depth with the conversation.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 17, 2021)

The derg above me <3


----------



## Outré (Nov 17, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I love people who occasionally add emotes to conversations, because it feels more expressive/emotional to me.
> 
> I find pictures incorporated with words helpful in keeping me in depth with the conversation.


That kind of reminds me. Is there a reason that this forum is so restrictive on the use of emoji? I think they are really helpful in written conversation. It lets me use happy and sad face, but I haven’t had much luck with anything else. It seems like all the other ones just disappear. I don’t think it’s the platform. There’s another forum that I’m a member of that uses the same platform and I’m pretty sure that they allow emoji.

I’m sure there’s some reasoning for why they don’t allow it here. I was just curious as to what it is.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 17, 2021)

Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 17, 2021)

Using movie quotes out of context.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 19, 2021)

I love strawberry flavored also.... no apologies there either.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Shyy (Nov 19, 2021)

Found out about these yesterday,  only 2 left in the bag... (and, I'm about to eat them.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2021)

This new Halo is fucking great. Obviously things could improve, but this is the best beta I've ever taken part of for anything.


----------



## Raever (Nov 19, 2021)

Dying Light 2 looks amazing and it's coming out three days before my birthday ~


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Nov 19, 2021)

I love it when I get to play a game on the same day that I got it.


----------



## MechaMegs (Nov 19, 2021)

I love the chill of winter


----------



## Outré (Nov 20, 2021)

I love the little things


----------



## Shyy (Nov 20, 2021)

A morning where <I> decide when to get out of bed. (Today, for example)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 20, 2021)

When a scammer calls you, knows they f'd up from word one, and asks if they can call back and start over.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 20, 2021)

Going out at the beginning of the day and having warm sunlight land on me


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 20, 2021)

The sound of crickets in the summer


----------



## Deadlyjames (Nov 20, 2021)

I love my evil wife


----------



## Outré (Nov 20, 2021)

I love all me squirrel friends that live in my back yard.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 20, 2021)

Moron scammer called me back.  God, I wish I could make this up.  Dear sweet baby Jesus, whatever I did to sin this badly, I won't do it again.  Unless it was sex.  Then maybe once or twice more.

Scammer: We calling regarding US Marshall Service astnere is a warrant for your arrest in rape case.  The woman in question became pregnant from the raping.  Now to stop executing the warrant, we need..
Me: hmmm.
Scammer: I know this sounds bad,  but you can stop execution of this interstate rape and pregnancy case.
Me: Weird.
Scammer: you're a woman?!  Is your husband possibly home?
Me: Single.
Scammer: there is a charge that has been stopped on your Amazon account of $1499.  Now if....


----------



## Outré (Nov 20, 2021)

I probably would’ve asked the scammer if they wanted to buy some crack, And then told them to send the police over quick because I was lonely.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 20, 2021)

I love turkey loaf


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 20, 2021)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I love turkey loaf


Turkey loaf is the perfect new nickname for my mom's dog.
Thank you.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Turkey loaf is the perfect new nickname for my mom's dog.
> Thank you.


No probs lmao


----------



## Chubbiccino (Nov 20, 2021)

I love...
Food (mostly sweets and candies)
Listening to music (I'll listen to almost any music genre, doesn't hurt to listen to some new stuff, or even old classic music)
Watching animated shows/movies, they usually inspire me
Drawing cute and fluffy critters
I just love all the good stuff, I adore cute, fluffy things! ❤


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 20, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Moron scammer called me back.  God, I wish I could make this up.  Dear sweet baby Jesus, whatever I did to sin this badly, I won't do it again.  Unless it was sex.  Then maybe once or twice more.
> 
> Scammer: We calling regarding US Marshall Service astnere is a warrant for your arrest in rape case.  The woman in question became pregnant from the raping.  Now to stop executing the warrant, we need..
> Me: hmmm.
> ...


If they were smart they probably wouldn't be trying to run phone scams, tbh


----------



## лОРИк (Nov 20, 2021)

I like tennis. It's a pity that I didn't notice this sport before.


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 22, 2021)

Bird noises waking me up


----------



## Shyy (Nov 22, 2021)

The thought of testing out of my current "rank" and advancing to the  next one.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 23, 2021)

This Moto G Stylus is an amazing piece of electronics.  Huge step up from my old phone in every way.  Very happy with it, it's making me actually like smartphones.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 23, 2021)

One of the buildings I visit on a daily basis for work has a super friendly cat


----------



## Shyy (Nov 25, 2021)

Gathering with friends and family, whatever the occasion.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 27, 2021)

I love classical guitar.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 27, 2021)

Shout out to characters with the _toughest_ drip.














Gotta be one of my favorite genders.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 27, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> Shout out to characters with the _toughest_ drip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dripgender?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 27, 2021)

I love holographic and red dot weapon sights

Mostly for their high-tech aesthetic appeal, but also how they give great assistance in aim adjustment and handling





It's very satisfying changing from aiming down a pair of metal sights to looking through crisp electronic optics


----------



## Shyy (Nov 27, 2021)

*agrees in Aimpoint T1 Micro, ACOG T30*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 29, 2021)

Djarum Black Ruby are exceedingly pleasant for what they are.


----------



## Goldarm (Nov 30, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Gathering with friends and family, whatever the occasion.


i had to move to Scotland to get my prosthetic arms so i don't get to see my family often.

it's a shame.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 30, 2021)

Tiny houses, with minimalist designs.
(I've been talking to some people, and.... if this is a home, or... just a shack, it's kinda debateable, I guess).


----------



## Rimna (Nov 30, 2021)

Man, Duolingo has improved so much since I last tried it a few years ago. I love spending time learning German and French on the app.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 30, 2021)

I have recently discovered that the design process of putting functional clothing on anthros in a way that takes their animal features into consideration is called "furgonomics". That puts a smile on my face. Probably the only "furry" word that doesn't make me want to violently empty the contents of my stomach. It's just good.


----------



## Outré (Dec 2, 2021)

I love this adorable squirrel. Today he taped on my back door and wanted some peanuts.


----------



## Goldarm (Dec 3, 2021)

Outré said:


> I love this adorable squirrel. Today he taped on my back door and wanted some peanuts.
> 
> View attachment 123582


aw but i hope they don't do this everywhere because people might have pet dogs.

also i think that might be a female.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 3, 2021)

He's not a thing but I do love @ssaannttoo


----------



## Outré (Dec 3, 2021)

Goldarm said:


> aw but i hope they don't do this everywhere because people might have pet dogs.
> 
> also i think that might be a female.


That must be why she has her hands over her boobs. I get it now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2021)

This fish looks like hes gonna give the guy a heart piece for having the skill to catch him.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 3, 2021)

Picturesque photography, like this.


----------



## Goldarm (Dec 3, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> This fish looks like hes gonna give the guy a heart piece for having the skill to catch him.
> 
> View attachment 123606


this is the fish equivalent of screaming in fear


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 4, 2021)

I fucking love gochujang


----------



## Outré (Dec 4, 2021)

I love that tingly feeling that I get.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Rimna (Dec 5, 2021)

The still at 12:37 here:





I eat meat in very, very rare occasions but boy oh boy, would I love a slice of that stake with some of those fries and that asparagus... woooooo 

Call me simple but there's hardly anything I love more than good, simple food.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 5, 2021)

Christmas light decorations on homes, parks and buildings.

When it's cold and dark outside it's a delight to see decorations of colorful lights across the area.


----------



## Goldarm (Dec 5, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


>


this is supposed to be weird but it actually makes more sense to me than the actual content it's derived from


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 6, 2021)

This is killing me for some reason.
"Fuck this little shit Palico in particular."
Teppen sucks, but at least most of the art's great.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 10, 2021)

December, Christmas, and everything leading up to it!


----------



## Goldarm (Dec 10, 2021)

notices santa is missing a row of reindeer


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 10, 2021)

Goldarm said:


> notices santa is missing a row of reindeer


I mean... there's always a chance of losing a few when you visit werewolves' houses at Christmas. Why do you think he brings so many to begin with?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 10, 2021)

A nice drink every once in a while, but the quality and low price of certain beverages seem to have diminished.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Goldarm (Dec 12, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


>


this is about the same amount pelican crossings reduced human deaths when they were invented.

we are all stupid animals.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 12, 2021)

Goldarm said:


> this is about the same amount pelican crossings reduced human deaths when they were invented.
> 
> we are all stupid animals.


That's not being stupid, that's being confronted to fast moving metal objects. We're not bats


----------



## Goldarm (Dec 12, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> That's not being stupid, that's being confronted to fast moving metal objects. We're not bats


and yet 20% of us were like "yeah i bet if i run really fast.."


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 12, 2021)

Goldarm said:


> and yet 20% of us were like "yeah i bet if i run really fast.."


I'm not good at maths but I'm almost sure that's not how percentages work. Moreover it's never been only the reckless ones who got killed


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 13, 2021)

Prima Facie facials.... (on someone else's dime).





-----------
And... going to Dunkin's afterwards.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 14, 2021)

I love New Year's. One, the hype, two, because of the incentive to have a drink, three, I love convincing myself that great things are about to take place because of a new digit, even though it isn't true.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 15, 2021)

I love having normal living conditions. Just now, after 2 months of renovations at my home, I was finally able to use my kitchen. My god. I spent almost 3 years living in complete misery in another town, and didn't have a normal kitchen.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2021)

Yamaha Tyros, always wanted one back when I was a kid. Wish they kept them in production.


----------



## Outré (Dec 16, 2021)

Occasionally I love getting lost in the pure bliss of ignorance towards the world.


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Prima Facie facials.... (on someone else's dime).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aw yeah dunkin' donuts mmm


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 2, 2022)

Single layer cakes.... for ($ 5 each) on Fridays.


----------



## Outré (Jan 4, 2022)

I love Disney World. I went out for a few days for New Years. It always makes my happy. This time in particular it made me realize how bad the past two years have been.


----------



## Comfy-Girl (Jan 6, 2022)

i don't care if it's cringe but imma say it.

i love my boyfriend. X3


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 6, 2022)

The "Brummie" accent.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> The "Brummie" accent.



In the UK that accent does not receive much love. x3


----------



## herness (Jan 7, 2022)

- i love to watch good movies
- i love SPAs and swimming pools
- i love having a long bath with essential oils https://volant.dk/
- i love sweets (mostly chocolates)
- i love french fries


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 7, 2022)

Fursuit Friday, cannabis, oh and also


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 7, 2022)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Fursuit Friday, cannabis, oh and alsoView attachment 125562


awwwwww


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 7, 2022)

I love my GF, and hope she is alive on Tuesday


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 7, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> In the UK that accent does not receive much love. x3


Unfortunate, honestly.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2022)

The 'imperfections' and variation of life. I embrace the cracks in the sidewalks, the dead trees among a lively forest, a pungent swamp, or all the nicks and dings on my car. Something not uniform in composition or less pleasant isn't chaotic or bad, it's unavoidable, and it's fun to embrace instead of avoiding looking at these things.

On a casual note, I love me some thrash or death metal, cleans my mind of clutter and gets me energized. I also love making art, fluidly spilling my thoughts onto paper which is soothing. I also enjoy genuine deep discussion with people, but also just being fun assuming my furry personalities wherever appropriate :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 11, 2022)

Uncanny Mr. Incredible


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 11, 2022)

All the extra hours I put in in december have paid out, it's the biggest payday I've made


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 12, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> All the extra hours I put in in december have paid out, it's the biggest payday I've made


Bring home that bread, King.


----------



## Regret (Jan 12, 2022)

Candlelight, especially during a nice cool evening where the only source of light outside of the TV or computer screen is the warm flickering glow of some candles.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 12, 2022)

My dogs
My partner who loves me a lot and makes me smile on the daily
Freshly baked bread. 
A nice long roadtrip to the middle of nowhere


----------



## Balskarr (Jan 14, 2022)

I love this forum. It can be wild.

Most of the time I don't have to say anything. I just watch. The things I see going on every now and then do get me to do a bit of a giggle. I've said it before and I'll say again that the vast majority of people here are good people.

Stay wild FaF


----------



## Regret (Jan 16, 2022)

Talking with random people you meet in your day to day life about their interests and opinions on various topics.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 16, 2022)

When you see a total stranger get really excited about something small like a cute dog, some yummy food or their favourite song playing. Just seeing other folks shamelessly finding joy in the little things. It rocks.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 18, 2022)

The Ancients spoke of his return in the arcane texts... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457670081379450893


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

watching Black Widow kick bad guys butts on REPEAT


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 22, 2022)

Big ups to the UK right now, good ol WW2 winner


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 22, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Big ups to the UK right now, good ol WW2 winner



What have we done?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 22, 2022)

Old games. They just boot with a nice chime and start right up.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 24, 2022)

Numnum
Apple + Yogurt + Cereal


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 25, 2022)

Playing Spyro the Dragon and getting that amazing rush of childhood nostalgia.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 26, 2022)

Driving manual.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

both of our next-door neighbors helped us paint over the writing and get the toys off my car, a nurse and a marine on leave =) The marine offered to help pay for repainting my car...I don't want to seem like a beggar though, but should I take up the offer?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 26, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> but should I take up the offer?


If they offer to help from the goodness of their heart then I would recommend taking up their offer.

I love to collect Legos and currency.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 26, 2022)

I haven't opened it yet but the keyboard I ordered a while back has finally arrived! I've only ever had cheap ones you could balance on your lap. I was shocked to receive a full sized one... Much heavier than I thought and I wish I could give the delivery man a tip for making it down my path!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 27, 2022)

Waking up and someone I like have sent me a message when I was sleeping.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 27, 2022)

Eckhartsladder's outro.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 27, 2022)

Waking up and realizing I still have hours to sleep; it's cliché, but it's cliché for a reason.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 27, 2022)

The Steam Lunar Sale tiger.


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Jan 27, 2022)

The things that I love are my family, my friends my pets 
and things like nice weather and wholesome videos


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 29, 2022)

Pets, especially dogs. They're like the best friends that come into your life, touch your heart, but were never expected to.


Contrary to popular opinion, I think Battlefield 2048 is a beautiful game on the new game consoles, but I haven't played it enough to understand why it is largely disliked. It is, at least, definitely one of the most visually appealing games, especially on the Xbox Series S.


Carribean rums.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 29, 2022)

Gormet chocolate 

It's a luxury that I will never take for granted


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

Games my siblings and I can play together


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 29, 2022)

I just love love, dude.

Seeing my favorite pairings cuddling, kissing and being stupidly in love heals my soul. Since I’m single, you’d think I’d be bitter, but it’s actually the opposite.

It’s just adorable to watch.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 29, 2022)

I just thought of another thing that I love that I really want to share and talk about a little bit, as I think it’s something a lot of people can appreciate.

I actually love femboys. A lot. I know that there’s a lot of debate surrounding the nature of femboys, but the common consensus is that they are just men who present themselves with traditionally feminine traits.

The reason why I love them so much is because they seem to have a universal appeal to them, no matter who you are.

For me personally, as I am a tomboy myself, the gender subversive aspect of femboys is what really makes them stand out to me. As I label myself on the asexual spectrum, I don’t have an immediate inclination to appreciate them on a more objectified level. More or less, I love the idea of how complementary a male presenting himself in a feminine way would be with a female who presents herself in a masculine way.

In other words, if any bisexual, pansexual or, by some chance, a straight femboy exists out there- just know there are some ladies out there who think you are adorable, who’ll both appreciate and love to get to know you!

Thank you for coming to my TED talk, it was completely random, but I just had to share.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 30, 2022)

This guy's inspirational!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 30, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> This guy's inspirational!


Louis Rossmann is the homie.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 5, 2022)

I was REEEing about the snow again. We got so much that I couldn't even notice my work from yesterday.

Luckily my neighbor caught me at the same time and offered to plow a path for me to his driveway. It might confuse some people, but I'm sure the mailman will appreciate it considering what they had to deal with before!

I'm also self-aware enough to know how pathetic I am, so I preemptively bought "Thank you" cards months before I had to move. I'm trying to think of a way to show my gratitude that is also cost-effective because I don't have that job yet. I thought of making a little doodle to print on a card but I'm not sure if a standard printer will work for card stock.

I don't think it's doable regardless, 'cause the cards themselves are smaller than regular paper. I wouldn't even know how to manage that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 5, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I was REEEing about the snow again. We got so much that I couldn't even notice my work from yesterday.
> 
> Luckily my neighbor caught me at the same time and offered to plow a path for me to his driveway. It might confuse some people, but I'm sure the mailman will appreciate it considering what they had to deal with before!
> 
> ...



Bake a cake. People love cake. :} 

Then bake another cake...


...and send it to me.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Bake a cake. People love cake. :}
> 
> Then bake another cake...
> 
> ...



I have to check and make sure they aren't diabetic first! 
And... hope whatever I do make turns out okay. <XD


----------



## Filter (Feb 5, 2022)

Music


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 10, 2022)

Superbowl commercials.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 11, 2022)

Metal with WWII themes. Not only does it bring an aesthetic to the music, but also tells a story, while using the intensity of the themes to move emotions.


.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 13, 2022)

Memes. Lots and lots of memes.


----------



## Kope (Feb 13, 2022)

I love the rain


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 13, 2022)

this masterpiece is now the world's anthem


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 13, 2022)

I am a really big fan of Bionicle. The first forum I joined was a Bionicle forum. Its not too active anymore sadly.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 14, 2022)

drawing.garden
					

A small project by Ben Moren: gardening, but with emojis and less time



					drawing.garden


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 14, 2022)

When I forget about netflix for a few years and actually have things to come back and watch.
Yay more Scissor Seven~ 
Witcher~
Maybe Castlevania?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 14, 2022)

Clicking a youtube video and not having any ads to wait through.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 15, 2022)

Oohh..... heart shaped lollipops. ☺ (Just in time for the big day).


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 15, 2022)

The restaurant I ordered from gifted me a small dessert, even wrote "thank you " on the package <3


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 16, 2022)

Love Israel. Thank you for your solidarity. 



The original Sony PlayStation, best video game console in the world with lots of childhood memories. Miss that variety of games, and cheat codes to mess around with; even the crappy games were fun. Truly the beginning of modern 3D gaming. Will never stop being my favorite boot chime either, especially when it was geniously combined with the disc booting into the game. The good ol' days when memory cards weren't $200-$400, and stored many games, and despite the glitches, were actually still playable. XD


----------



## Kope (Feb 16, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Love Israel. Thank you for your solidarity.
> 
> 
> 
> The original Sony PlayStation, best video game console in the world with lots of childhood memories. Miss that variety of games, and cheat codes to mess around with; even the crappy games were fun. Truly the beginning of modern 3D gaming. Will never stop being my favorite boot chime either, especially when it was geniously combined with the disc booting into the game. The good ol' days when memory cards weren't $200-$400, and stored many games, and despite the glitches, were actually still playable. XD


If only people loved Palestine as much


----------



## Green_Brick (Feb 17, 2022)

Every so often, when I am not too busy with my job (or regaining strength and energy my job took from me), I like to sit down and let my cat crawl into my lap. He loves to stretch out and hold onto me while he naps in my lap. I would pet him and scratch him to his heart's content. He would purr away many minutes of time without me even knowing it. He's truly a godsend to me and these little moments of life are what I look forward to when I get a chance to relax and share it with my pet. ^^


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 18, 2022)

Yo, now you're talking...


----------



## Outré (Feb 20, 2022)

The slight hint of normalcy that I’ve noticed lately!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 22, 2022)

Cheap lunch on the fly for $1.25.... not bad.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 23, 2022)

Operation dessert storm


----------



## Nocturnal_Folf (Feb 23, 2022)

Things I love:

-Good music
-Furries (duh lol)
-Pokemon
-Marijuana
-Pro Wrestling
-Having a good time with friends
-Hoodies and sweaters
-Plushies
-Video Games


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 24, 2022)

You cream puff, you.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 24, 2022)

I found a store in walking distance that sells meat portions that cater to non-families!
I no longer have to waste money on portioning bags, and I don't have to worry about breaking my wallet over buying a 4pack of chicken breasts for 20$! 
I also won't have to worry about freezer burn as much.


----------



## Fawresin (Feb 24, 2022)

Squirrels.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 24, 2022)

Snails

They are often tiny, curious, cute, silly, and fascinating. I look at them and think, "Yep, that's the species that's wholesome enough to be taking the time to enjoy the decorations set out for the party"


----------



## Fawresin (Feb 24, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 128091


SNIFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 26, 2022)

Fawresin said:


> Squirrels.


@Fawresin We need another appreciation thread, perhaps. ☺
-----------------------------------
Lasagna attack. ☺


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498722739452260352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498531213593968641


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 5, 2022)

No more having to wear a muzzle at work in a week, good!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 5, 2022)

I love that people's perception of many animals has improved over the recent years.

There's a lot less fearmongering and vilification with species that we used to hate in the past. It's good to see this kind of progress.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Mar 5, 2022)

I love that the ads on this site at least fits the theme, unlike most sites.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 7, 2022)

Big sweetie.


----------



## Filter (Mar 8, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I love that the ads on this site at least fits the theme, unlike most sites.


There are ads on FAF? I love ad blockers.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2022)

Memes. Glorious memes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 8, 2022)

I just love Yugioh dragons beyond milquetoast stock ass Blue Eyes, Red Eyes, and Egyptian Gods.



Spoiler: pics


----------



## Kaizo (Mar 11, 2022)

Having free time to do what I want, who doesn’t like that?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 11, 2022)

Waking up really early in the morning. I love the cold, crisp air, the peace and quiet.

It's perfect combined with a light breakfast and warm coffee or tea.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Mar 11, 2022)

I love the crust on pies, even more than the actual pie.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I love the crust on pies, even more than the actual pie.


My brother takes the crust off and doesn't eat it!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 12, 2022)

My new pair of mom jeans


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 14, 2022)

This is the one. It's this one right here! Right here, YES! The cutest video game character I've ever seen.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 14, 2022)

@ssaannttoo and @L.Rey  uwu


----------



## Vishunei (Mar 15, 2022)

WaWa.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 24, 2022)

Instant coffee's a god-send sometimes.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 24, 2022)

The moment I realise several soundtracks from all the different medias have helped narrow up my precise taste on musics.

Purr~ UwU♡


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 24, 2022)

Amazing guitar solos


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 24, 2022)

I just fucking bullet hell STG's.
I just. Fucking*. Love *these damn games.


----------



## unamedfloof (Mar 24, 2022)

finaly having had enough money to afford a decent pc that doesnt overheat and can run games at more then 20 fps lol


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 25, 2022)

Some of these lately...... (I've been enjoying).


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 25, 2022)

tushy


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 25, 2022)

I love the following smells

Black coffee
Clothes fresh out of the dryer
Baby powder
Vanilla scented candles
Cinnamon
Garlic


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> tushy


I didn’t mean to type this hear I thought I was in a different thread ;w;

THOUGH tushy is nice


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 26, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I didn’t mean to type this hear I thought I was in a different thread ;w;


Sure ya did


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Mar 27, 2022)

My Arthur plush.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 27, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Instant coffee's a god-send sometimes.


That product is evil.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 29, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> That product is evil.


Okay .... well, we've all got our vices. This is cool for tea types though.... as it can be made into hot tea I discovered, and I actually prefer to use this now, as opposed to traditional bags.... as it takes about a minute in the microwave.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 29, 2022)

These.


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Mar 30, 2022)

Jane Lynch.


----------



## Luxibutt (Mar 30, 2022)

I love cold weather. I enjoy being able to sweatshirts and sweatpants. I hate the summer especially in my state because it can get up to 100 degrees and there's only so much clothes that you can strip off to keep cool.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 30, 2022)

Ukrainian black metal


----------



## Punji (Mar 30, 2022)

Warm water.


----------



## Dede (Mar 30, 2022)

Snakes


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Apr 1, 2022)

Musicals


----------



## ~Echolight~ (Apr 1, 2022)

J-rock


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 1, 2022)

Harry Potter


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 1, 2022)

The homophobic dog kills me.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 2, 2022)

17th century music is underrated. I love the use it made of percussions, there wouldn't be music with such a punch before they started using cannons


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 3, 2022)

My Canadian friend calls the US "Burger Land".


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 6, 2022)

My cold is finally getting better, ja ja ja ja ja


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 6, 2022)

I love using Command Strips to hang up my paintings.


----------



## May_Month (Apr 6, 2022)

I love my soft blanket c:
It really makes me feel comfy and helps to soothe lots of anxiety every time I wake up from a nightmare


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 7, 2022)

Some of these lately.... after I got home earlier today.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 7, 2022)

Finally found a blender that works for me~! 
I spent so much in the past, even got a ninja, and it couldn't blend ice.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 7, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Finally found a blender that works for me~!
> I spent so much in the past, even got a ninja, and it couldn't blend ice.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 7, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> View attachment 130124


The blender is inaccurate!!!


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 7, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> The blender is inaccurate!!!



That's a PC brand tho
Aka the k-mart of Canada


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 8, 2022)

I love totally justified, righteous indignation. And no one is better at this than Louis Rossmann.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 8, 2022)

Wendy's


----------



## Outré (Apr 8, 2022)

I recently discovered this stuff. It’s so good I almost want to just poor it out on a plate and lick the plate clean.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 9, 2022)

Money. And chocolate.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 10, 2022)

Red Bull
Nearly any flavor,
even the grapefruit twist Summer edition one they released years ago


----------



## Outré (Apr 10, 2022)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Red Bull
> Nearly any flavor,
> even the grapefruit twist Summer edition one they released years ago


I use to love red bull but stopped drinking it because it made my anxiety worse, but… is it weird that I just want to collect all the different colors of red bull can?


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 12, 2022)

I love beta fish, especially my own. They are beautiful, smart and resilient creatures.
It's delightful being able to relax in a room with a gorgeous aquarium and seeing him active and happy whenever he spots me.

It's stunning to know that betas can recognize their human companions. It reminds me how important and complex nature is, even when it comes to the small humble things.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 12, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> I love beta fish, especially my own. They are beautiful, smart and resilient creatures.
> It's delightful being able to relax in a room with a gorgeous aquarium and seeing him active and happy whenever he spots me.
> 
> It's stunning to know that betas can recognize their human companions. It reminds me how important and complex nature is, even when it comes to the small humble things.



Absolutely they recognize you! 
My beta's loved me and were always relaxed or excited when I came around. With my ex they just puffed up. XD


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 17, 2022)

A very long night plus part of the day of sleep after a big week, it feels amazing


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 18, 2022)

So many cuddly gay furry dudes. OwO


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 18, 2022)

Cheeseburgers from Wendy's


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 18, 2022)

Curly fries


----------



## Regret (Apr 18, 2022)

Getting job offers and interviews from companies that I never even applied to.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 18, 2022)

Kitty kisses


----------



## Rimna (Apr 19, 2022)

Money


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 20, 2022)

Getting closer and closer to recreating the perfect smoothy I had forever ago. It was called mango madness but never had actual mango.

Still not perfect, but damn better than when I first started making them a few weeks ago! Strawberry, almost an entire banana, pineapple, yogurt, with a few dashes of peach and pear juice. Oh, and a teaspoon of sugar. And of course, ice.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 20, 2022)

Seeing my niece, which I'm doing today


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516788130220761088


----------



## Punji (Apr 20, 2022)

I love feeding my cats treats. It's such a fun and cute process.

One screams her head off from the moment I even enter the kitchen until they touch the ground and the other one sits silent and patient for them.

Then watching as the first snarfs them down almost without chewing and the second just hoovers them up in an instant each. All the treats are gone in two seconds, and it's extremely adorable every time. Cats are the best.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 20, 2022)

really concentrated chocolate milk, to the point of general disgust and concern of those around me.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2022)

Rayd said:


> really concentrated chocolate milk, to the point of general disgust and concern of those around me.


For some reason I can't help but think "Rayd: Shadow Legends" whenever I see your name pop up, a Furry version of Raid.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 20, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> For some reason I can't help but think "Rayd: Shadow Legends" whenever I see your name pop up, a Furry version of Raid.


damn it not again


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2022)

Also. Profound asshole? Professionally found asshole? We talking like, asshole of assholes? 

I have questions as to whether profound is short for professionally found or not. >:


----------



## Rayd (Apr 20, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Also. Profound asshole? Professionally found asshole? We talking like, asshole of assholes?
> 
> I have questions as to whether profound is short for professionally found or not. >:


i merely have an intense passion for being an asshole - and you know what they say, never make your passion your job.

though, maybe after that last post, the title should go to you!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i merely have an intense passion for being an asshole - and you know what they say, never make your passion your job.
> 
> though, maybe after that last post, the title should go to you!


I were merely asking in jest, taking the word "profound" and separating it into "pro" and "found". 

*wears the newfound title with assholery pride*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 20, 2022)

I love watching sandpipers run up and down the beach with their skinny little legs and puffy bodies


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 21, 2022)

Seeing Amber Heard get fucked in court is really really rad.
Stupid bitch.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 21, 2022)

I love my kitty. And she loves me. 
She is cat hardware with dog software installed - The perfect combo!


----------



## Filter (Apr 21, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> I love my kitty. And she loves me.
> She is cat hardware with dog software installed - The perfect combo!


My cat is my best friend. He follows me around the house, and often seems to forget that he's a cat.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 21, 2022)

Filter said:


> My cat is my best friend. He follows me around the house, and often seems to forget that he's a cat.


Mine is crying very loudly as we speak because I left the room.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 21, 2022)

I love coffee


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2022)

Grown rather fond of watching Let's plays. Good way to find interesting games and is how I found StarSector as well as Astrox Imperium. Two games worth picking up for sure.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 21, 2022)

I am a huge Wings of Fire fan. Looking at dragon art is what lead me to looking at furry art.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 21, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> For some reason I can't help but think "Rayd: Shadow Legends" whenever I see your name pop up, a Furry version of Raid.



Rayd: ShadOwOw Legends.

I'll show myself out.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 21, 2022)

Old clunky computers that felt like a computer, and not a mobile operating system.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Rayd: ShadOwOw Legends.
> 
> I'll show myself out.







I love my stickers, okay? Don't judge. :>


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 22, 2022)

'Cheap pizza'. More specifically, shredded cheese on a tortilla with hotdog coins, all nuked in the microwave. It just hits right sometimes and gives some nice nostalgia.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> 'Cheap pizza'. More specifically, shredded cheese on a tortilla with hotdog coins, all nuked in the microwave. It just hits right sometimes and gives some nice nostalgia.


Pizza is the opposite of wine. The cheaper it is the better it is.

and centuries old pizza is awful.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Pizza is the opposite of wine. The cheaper it is the better it is.
> 
> and centuries old pizza is awful.


A bottle of 151 proof rum is even cheaper, in terms of how many drinks that can be made with it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 22, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> A bottle of 151 proof rum is even cheaper, in terms of how many drinks that can be made with it.


Unfortunately there is no drunk emoji for me to react to this with! ;D


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 22, 2022)

Suddenly Destiny isnt dogshit.


----------



## BadRoy (Apr 23, 2022)

I love going to bed after a full, long day of work. Like full exhaustion, did all you could kind of day.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 24, 2022)

I love Pringles. :>


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 24, 2022)

BBQ flavored stuff and BBQ in general.

This also includes things like a BBQ themed burger, or brisket sandwich.

It's not just the flavor and tangy experience, but it also has a lovely Western cowboy theme to it that I find appealing for some reason.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 24, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> BBQ flavored stuff and BBQ in general.
> 
> This also includes things like a BBQ themed burger, or brisket sandwich.


We have BBQ flavoured potato chips over here. I believe you would approve. o3o


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 24, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> We have BBQ flavoured potato chips over here. I believe you would approve. o3o


Absolutely!


----------



## Punji (Apr 25, 2022)

Randomizers for videogames. At least the concept of them anyway, never played with one myself.

I really like the idea of playing to the player's mastery of the game and ability to improvise given random circumstances, trying to progress further with limited tools. Fun!


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 27, 2022)

These Sonic covers kinda been going in since IDW got this license.


----------



## Punji (Apr 27, 2022)

Morning kitty cuddles in bed <3


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 27, 2022)

That I can get dental, health and life insurance for less than $20 a month.

I can be reimbursed for gym memberships. 
12 days of  pto
50% off internet/phone when I make that switch over... Gonna be a while, I need to do it when I have adequate time off for it though...

If I was a sports fan I could get tickets for 50% off but I'm not. But I do get discounts for furniture.  

Just need to bide my time and save.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 29, 2022)

Can't wait to see the whole movie!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 2, 2022)

Orange shake it, yo.....


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2022)

Memes. :>


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 2, 2022)

This very nice nice nice day!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2022)

Cheese.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Cheese.


I have a gratin in the oven right now covered in cheese.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 3, 2022)

Oh yes. Rat honey.
Too bad she's in a trash ass "game".


----------



## Fallowfox (May 4, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I have a gratin in the oven right now covered in cheese.



And today it's parmigiana.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 4, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> And today it's parmigiana.






Cheese.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 4, 2022)

You madmen dare mention cheese? Do you not think you will summon the hunter of cheese, the bane of sergals, the purger of all furrykind?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 5, 2022)

I love it when people send me hugging stickers of their characters. It may sound cringe, but it makes me feel nice and loved inside, and I like returning the favor using their stickers. lol


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Cheese.



James May was always the one who made Top Gear worth watching. <3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> James May was always the one who made Top Gear worth watching. <3


Yanno.. Do you take pictures of what you make?

Top Gear was amazing btw. Very fun show that one.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Yanno.. Do you take pictures of what you make?
> 
> Top Gear was amazing btw. Very fun show that one.



I take photos of bread and cake I make so I can remember which dough mixes work and which don't, but I don't take pics of the dinners I cook. 

Parmigiana is very simple though if you want to try it. It's just slices of aubergine fried in olive oil, and then you put it in a baking dish in repeating layers with
a tomato based sauce (I used chopped tomatoes, basil, oregano, bell pepper, onion and garlic), and whatever your favourite cheeses are (I used cheddar and parmesan). 

It's a shame top gear's presenters all changed after one of them punched the show's producer, but at least it's interesting trivia lol.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I take photos of bread and cake I make so I can remember which dough mixes work and which don't, but I don't take pics of the dinners I cook.
> 
> Parmigiana is very simple though if you want to try it. It's just slices of aubergine fried in olive oil, and then you put it in a baking dish in repeating layers with
> a tomato based sauce (I used chopped tomatoes, basil, oregano, bell pepper, onion and garlic), and whatever your favourite cheeses are (I used cheddar and parmesan).
> ...


Awww, okay. Would be fun to see pictures of the food you make. 

Crispy cheese is hella good, and it made me hungry again despite just having finished dinner.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 6, 2022)

First weekend in 6 weeks and it's 3 days long!


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 6, 2022)

My new DIY ebike. 

It has some aesthetic and ergonomic bugs that need to be ironed out, I need better brakes, the PAS is far too aggressive and twitchy, and it absolutely doesn't handle like my previous 2-stroke motorized bikes handled but it is infinitely more fun than the car is.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2022)

RAM said:


> My new DIY ebike.
> 
> It has some aesthetic and ergonomic bugs that need to be ironed out, I need better brakes, the PAS is far too aggressive and twitchy, and it absolutely doesn't handle like my previous 2-stroke motorized bikes handled but it is infinitely more fun than the car is.


Dost thou produce imagery of this DIY ebike?


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 6, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Dost thou produce imagery of this DIY ebike?



My camera is really shitty, but sure.





This thing is such a sketchy POS but I really do love it (it only looks this wonky because this isn't the best frame to mount one of these to but I had to make do with what I had on hand). It brings me back to when I built my first 2-stroke motorized bike. 





Things I plan to do to it at some point:

1) Get better brakes.

2) Grab an aftermarket controller holder that attaches to the upper frame tube. The hose clamps have got to go lol.

3) Get a matching set of tires with a less aggressive tread pattern to reduce roll resistance (and therefore increase battery economy). 

4) Clean up wiring.

5) Source a better LCD display unit (the one that came with the ebike kit doesn't work correctly and is pretty bare bones).

6) Source a superior PAS if possible.

7) Get a better throttle assembly. The recoil on the stock one is sticky and throttle response isn't to my liking. 

8)  Get a bag for the battery to sit in. The hose clamps have got to go lol.

9) _*Get better brakes.*_


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2022)

RAM said:


> My camera is really shitty, but sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooo. Looks fun. I don't like biking and it's too far a distance for me to travel with one to work, but it definitely looks like a fun project. Should probably be able to learn a thing or two from it as well.

Did you remember to list up getting better brakes?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 6, 2022)

Oatmeal


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 9, 2022)

I might soon be able to move out of the EU version of fucking Portland!


----------



## Kope (May 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I might soon be able to move out of the EU version of fucking Portland!


What does that mean?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> What does that mean?


It's a shithole


----------



## Fallowfox (May 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> What does that mean?



Suspect it is a political reference to famous events in 2020 in Portland.


----------



## Kope (May 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It's a shithole


Hmm


----------



## Kope (May 9, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Suspect it is a political reference to famous events in 2020 in Portland.


Politics bad though


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 9, 2022)

Just tried Nerds Clusters for the first time.
Y u m m y!


----------



## Punji (May 16, 2022)

Thick and soft clothing.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 16, 2022)

Punji said:


> Thick and soft clothing.



That's a long way of spelling butts. :}


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> That's a long way of spelling butts. :}


Can I touch yours? Gotta do some quality check, yanno. :>


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 16, 2022)

Butts!?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Butts!?


Yes, butts. Glorious butts.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 16, 2022)

This unused pilot, it's just likable


----------



## Kope (May 16, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> That's a long way of spelling butts. :}


*thinks of making a thread about Boobs vs Butts*


----------



## Kope (May 16, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Can I touch yours? Gotta do some quality check, yanno. :>


Woah there Kevin Spacey (actually he wouldn’t even ask lol)


----------



## Punji (May 16, 2022)

Kope said:


> *thinks of making a thread about Boobs vs Butts*


Something tells me the boobs won't do as well.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 16, 2022)

Punji said:


> Something tells me the boobs won't do as well.



Yeah, butt.


----------



## лОРИк (May 16, 2022)

Freddie Mercury's mustache.


----------



## Kope (May 16, 2022)

Punji said:


> Something tells me the boobs won't do as well.


I used to be more of a butt guy ,but now I like both equally tbh


----------



## Kope (May 16, 2022)

лОРИк said:


> Freddie Mercury's mustache.


Damn that might best boobs _and _ butts!


----------



## Judge Spear (May 17, 2022)

Old gold.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Can I touch yours? Gotta do some quality check, yanno. :>



Just be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Just be careful what you wish for!


Butt you're a fox, not a skunk, aren't you?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Butt you're a fox, not a skunk, aren't you?



I don't have a character (I'm not very good at this whole furry business to be honest!).


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't have a character (I'm not very good at this whole furry business to be honest!).


You don't quality check your own posterior?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> You don't quality check your own posterior?



I'll just have to employ a butt inspector.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I'll just have to employ a butt inspector.



My rates are very affordable


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I'll just have to employ a butt inspector.


Can I volunteer? 

Oh, and apologies for not having replied in the other thread yet. Not at home currently so replies are going to be short for now.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 17, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Can I volunteer?
> 
> Oh, and apologies for not having replied in the other thread yet. Not at home currently so replies are going to be short for now.



No, you have to be licensed!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> No, you have to be licensed!


*hands over his professional butt inspector card*

"Yakamaru, PhD. Professional Butt Inspector."


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 18, 2022)

Killing the one mosquito that has been waking me up until 3am. It may be gross but that's the difference between sleeping well the rest of the night and constantly scratching, it's also satisfying

Why's there always one? they have territories or shifts or something?


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2022)

Yes...



 
God yes...




Give me more goofy shaped future cars. Please. I need these in my CELLS.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 19, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Yes...
> 
> View attachment 132167
> God yes...
> ...


The cybertruck looks like a pixelated car in a game from the 90's.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> The cybertruck looks like a pixelated car in a game from the 90's.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 21, 2022)

I'm not sure I love them, but the adverts on FAF are just bananas. 







This is going to be my Grandmother's birthday card 2022.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm not sure I love them, but the adverts on FAF are just bananas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not falling for this one again


----------



## Judge Spear (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Inafox (May 22, 2022)

My bf and my wife.


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

Collecting vintage game worn NHL jersey's.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 23, 2022)

I love seeing Amber Heard keep digging her grave in court. This is tremendous.


AlexTheMule99 said:


> Collecting vintage game worn NHL jersey's.


lmao
He got axed too.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 24, 2022)

Retro gaming


----------



## Judge Spear (May 24, 2022)

>Protagonist gives you a thumbs up when you beat the game
>"Special Thanks:  ...And You!!!"
>"Thank You for Playing!"


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 28, 2022)

Borbs❤


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (May 31, 2022)

The moment you realize you don't have to wake up early
atmospheric perspective on far, far tree-lines 
the way light hits trees when the sun sets
my family, but It is because It is hard not to love them when they are so lovable


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 1, 2022)

Bees asleep in flowers.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 1, 2022)

I love reading about gameplay tropes on TV tropes, especially the error related ones. Too bad I already read all of the examples of the tropes that are in the error index. I also love reading about tropes for games that I finished to see what I might have missed while playing them.


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 1, 2022)

FAF. I kid you not. This site is what keeps me motivated, it helps escape family drama, and reminds me life is good.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 1, 2022)

I love seeing liars lose in court! c:


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I love seeing liars lose in court! c:


Malicious false allegations is hilarious to see getting utterly destroyed in court.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 1, 2022)

I love my family!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 2, 2022)

Gone out to celebrate accomplishment, we were courted by a little sparrow repeatedly, he had no fear of humans. I love sparrows


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 5, 2022)

I love the feeling of drinking a whole glass of cold milk in one go when I'm thirsty.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 6, 2022)

Comparing computer specs


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> Comparing computer specs


Let's talk about specs baby
let's talk about you and me, 
let's talk about...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 6, 2022)

Holy SHIT, I fucking love 007 movies.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 6, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I love the feeling of drinking a whole glass of cold milk in one go when I'm thirsty.


Me too, but preferably Fairl!fe brand chocolate. Best chocolate milk ever.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 7, 2022)

Holy god damn moly bro, I've been playing the Doom series all day since the weekend and I can't get enough. Doom 3 is great, but Doom 2016 is much better and now I'm onto Doom Eternal and I can't get enough. 

My god, I love these series! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Holy god damn moly bro, I've been playing the Doom series all day since the weekend and I can't get enough. Doom 3 is great, but Doom 2016 is much better and now I'm onto Doom Eternal and I can't get enough.
> 
> My god, I love these series! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


Good series for sure. If you like action games with some survival crafting elements I would recommend V Rising. It's in Early Access and have a LOT of content. Very fun and even more fun with other people. Can play cross-platform too if I remember correctly.

Can check out StarSector too if you want. It's cheap and have a tooooon of content and replayability. Mods make the game way more expansive too.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 7, 2022)

Donette Gems.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 7, 2022)

Omg donutz


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 7, 2022)

Chocolate Fairl!fe milk. ♡


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 7, 2022)

Architecture


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 7, 2022)

Burritos


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 8, 2022)

I hope he wins his Fall Guys game.


----------



## Average_Lurker (Jun 9, 2022)

Baking and cooking


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 9, 2022)

Weed


----------



## Rimna (Jun 11, 2022)

Duolingo. Man, the app has improved so incredibly much over the last year since I started using it - lots and lots of new lessons, grammar, listening and speaking exercises, reading comprehension, the characters all have voices and so on.

I am confident that if I keep using it daily, I will eventually be able to hold basic conversations in German, French and Italian.

I love it.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 11, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Weed


I tried legal shit, makes my heart race, and simulates a nasty panic attack.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 11, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I tried legal shit, makes my heart race, and simulates a nasty panic attack.



That’s not good. Don’t do that. It does the opposite for me. I sleep so well.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 11, 2022)

Some people respond differently to cannabis.
e.g. It's possible that genetic predispositions mean that cannabis can contribute to the development if schizophrenia in some people.

Like how coriander/cilantro tastes delicious to some people, but other people think it tastes strongly of soap.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 11, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Some people respond differently to cannabis.
> e.g. It's possible that genetic predispositions mean that cannabis can contribute to the development if schizophrenia in some people.
> 
> Like how coriander/cilantro tastes delicious to some people, but other people think it tastes strongly of soap.



I can taste the soap, but I like soap. Huh.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 11, 2022)

The tactician/summoners smile. Just so cute and expressive, you can tell they're just having a blast.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 11, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Some people respond differently to cannabis.
> e.g. It's possible that genetic predispositions mean that cannabis can contribute to the development if schizophrenia in some people.
> 
> Like how coriander/cilantro tastes delicious to some people, but other people think it tastes strongly of soap.


Some cilantro tastes amazing, some tastes soapy, depends on batch.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Some cilantro tastes amazing, some tastes soapy, depends on batch.


Whether you are capable of detecting the 'soapy' taste at all is caused by a genetic difference to other people. So you must carry that difference. 

My brother has it and I don't.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 12, 2022)

Karen ownage videos. The more brutal the outcome, the better. Scissors Karen is the pinnacle of the genre.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2022)

@Kit H. Ruppell 

I had to seriously rack my brain to figure out that 'Karen Ownage' isn't an American celebrity.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 12, 2022)

White t-shirts over black bras.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 16, 2022)

Worldbuilding and finding interesting natural imagery for inspiration, I was designing medieval civilisations and remembered the stunning beauty of European garden spiders. And boom! an entire new system for coats of arms.


----------



## Smocza (Jun 16, 2022)

I love walking in the woods, drawing, cooking good food


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 16, 2022)

The sweet crunch and sound when you take the first bite into an apple.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 16, 2022)

Benzodiazepines


----------



## Delv (Jun 16, 2022)

Edgy men with white hair and a red coat


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 17, 2022)

Our local team winning the title. 
(The others can talk smack - but a trophy speaks louder than words).


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 17, 2022)

Work and earning my keep.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 17, 2022)

I love the beach. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 17, 2022)

I love emulation.

I love being able to easily play the games I want on a superior platform with any control input I want, enhanced 16:9 resolutions, multiplayer through Parsec/Netplay, and not having to pay exorbitant prices or stupid as fuck subscriptions for it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 18, 2022)

I might've forgotten to share this, my grandpa had the coolest train collection and built sceneries for it.


My photos on the other hand are bad.






I inherited this one :


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 20, 2022)

The fact I am smart\rational enough to recognize that my paranoia is just that, paranoia. I don't need to worry about whatever was shaking the camper I'm in. Because I'm in a generally safe area, on private property, with the windows closed, and the doors locked, I'm safe.

...right?...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 20, 2022)

Seeing the numbers on my bank account just go up and up and up.


----------



## Kope (Jun 20, 2022)

Popsicles


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 20, 2022)

I love fruit snacks. I can never turn one down.


----------



## Kope (Jun 20, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I love fruit snacks. I can never turn one down.


They are the reason I’m so phat rn


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 20, 2022)

Burritos


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 20, 2022)

Kope said:


> They are the reason I’m so phat rn


I totally feel you on that. They are pretty darn good.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 20, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I totally feel you on that. They are pretty darn good.


Ngl my main weakness is a big bag of Haribo Gold Bears


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 20, 2022)

I love it when I brush my teeth ahead of time and being able to go straight to bed as soon as it's bedtime. I don't usually do it, but I still love it when a situation calls for it.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 20, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Ngl my main weakness is a big bag of Haribo Gold Bears


Mine are soft fluffy rolls.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 21, 2022)

All the new games coming out.


----------



## лОРИк (Jun 21, 2022)

I love reading teen detective/horror stories. Well... I haven't read for a long time and I forgot a lot. I'll try to fix it.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 21, 2022)

I love. Love. LOVE New York style pizza~


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 21, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I love. Love. LOVE New York style pizza~


Goes great with a Coke cawfee.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 22, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> All the new games coming out.


I read the "coming out" part as something else, because I've been on Twitter more often.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> I read the "coming out" part as something else, because I've been on Twitter more often.


I'm so proud of Breath of the Wild for coming out as bisexual, it takes a lot of courage to... well, actually that makes a lot of sense!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 22, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I'm so proud of Breath of the Wild for coming out as bisexual, it takes a lot of courage to... well, actually that makes a lot of sense!


My mind blipped for a second, and the sentence read something else.


----------



## Kope (Jun 22, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> My mind blipped for a second, and the sentence read something else.


He’s not attacking you, I don’t think, just joking around


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 23, 2022)

I love restoration videos. It’s fun and satisfying seeing people bring back old homes or objects and making them look brand new, while still keeping their original features.


----------



## Punji (Jun 24, 2022)

Chocolate for breakfast.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jun 24, 2022)

@Sappho_Cortez , because he's a gud boi ^ w ^


----------



## Kope (Jun 24, 2022)

Sleep


----------



## Fatal (Jun 24, 2022)

This sounds cliche but I love my friends, family, and my boyfriend. They have helped me through tough times in my life and they are always there for me. I also love this fandom because I wouldn't have found my passion and make friends.


----------



## cherryish (Jun 25, 2022)

i love my cats, im really not sure if i'd still be here without them. they bring so much light into my life. i love my boyfriend, im very emotional and he's always so gentle no matter how irrational im being. i love my best friend, it feels like we can talk nonstop and never run out of things to say, and he seems to understand me like no one else does. im so thankful for everyone in my life who treats me with kindness <3 ive been treated pretty badly in the past and i really love how different my life is now.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 25, 2022)

A sandwich to dine on such as this, it never disappoints.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 26, 2022)

Skateboarding. 

It's one of the best feelings for me in life. The sensation of freedom as I ride down sidewalks and streets, or that exciting flow of being in a half pipe or bowl.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 26, 2022)

Cold pizza for breakfast


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 26, 2022)

Shiny things


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 27, 2022)

I hope this happened.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541134562528567296


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 30, 2022)

I love seeing that a have a bunch of messages and notifications when I first get on here in the morning.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

I love talking to my boyfriend. He makes me so happy and he is a shoulder I can cry on.


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 1, 2022)

I am very fond of liminal spaces. They're at this really cool intersection of uncanniness and nostalgia.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 3, 2022)

I love having my own private bathroom.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 13, 2022)

I love it when me and my bathroom smells nice after I use soap that I don't normally use.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 17, 2022)

Snoozed over ten hours, that felt good


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2022)

Site's still dogshit, but at least someone's making this move for once.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 20, 2022)

I might've found a lovely place to move to at a good price, close to work and far from creeps and thugs, ja ja ja ja ja


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 22, 2022)

It's raining, wooooo <3


----------



## Rimna (Jul 22, 2022)

I love pizza


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2022)

When I'm in the zone solving a work problem.


----------



## Punji (Jul 29, 2022)

Cinnamon raisin bagels, very delicious!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2022)

Can I say sleeping? Imma go with sleeping.


----------



## Jazefex (Jul 29, 2022)

I genuinely like drawing and art as a whole. I also love living in SC with my boyfriend


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Aug 2, 2022)

That my rent somehow dropped by 28 dollars.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 3, 2022)

That one friend got a job they're happy with and another is married. I'm proud of both.


----------



## PercyD (Aug 3, 2022)

When that booty bounce song come on pandora-


----------



## Delv (Aug 3, 2022)

My husband and uhhh flowers I guess 
Also brownies, I love chocolate


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 4, 2022)

When my husband makes me laugh for five minutes straight and snorting most of the way lol


----------



## Filter (Aug 4, 2022)

Finding unredeemed download codes for stuff I bought years ago, and they all work.


----------



## Rimna (Aug 4, 2022)

Just the sheer skill it requires to craft a musical instrument as masterfully as this, wow.

I love the guitar and what goes into making it so good.


----------



## AlmostSams (Aug 4, 2022)

Something I really love are romhacks. It's always interesting to see how someone can edit and change a game into something of their own creation.

Sometimes the game is changed entirely and becomes a new game purely of the creator's vision.
Sometimes the game is given improvements to make it better than it ever was before.
Sometimes the game is edited to be much more difficult for those who have played the original to death, mastered it in the process, and so will comfortably enjoy a wildly difficult challenge.

That and it's just plain fun.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 8, 2022)

This peach yogurt smoothie be slapping right now.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 8, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> This peach yogurt smoothie be slapping right now.


I wants one!


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 8, 2022)

That our friends are encouraging us to be out and social since we've been not really social (Well, I've been more withdrawn than he is) and trying to have them go to their place. I want to go really bad since I really haven't seen them since before 2020. It'll be nice to play board games a bit or play those anime dating games again lol


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 9, 2022)

I love that a second live action full metal alchemist movie is going to come out on Netflix.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 9, 2022)

Unexpected nocturnal o****m.  I did not realize those were still a thing I could have, but ok.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 10, 2022)

What a tender video... 'u`
The black one has a smiley face and the other two have hearts. I just can't take it anymore.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 10, 2022)

I love Chinese takeout.

Yummmmy


----------



## ozuvuotu (Aug 10, 2022)

foraging sticks, leaves, moss, lychens, sand, stones, flowers


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 10, 2022)

Transparent rocks. This includes gems, crystals/quartz, and any other mineral that you can see at least partially through.

It's hard to explain why I'm so in love with such a specific thing, but I suppose the best explanation is that I find the idea of a natural earth formed solid to be visible inside of to be cool.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 10, 2022)

Fidget toys


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 10, 2022)

The smell of the sea and the noise small boats do when they rattle against one another, the infinity of the ocean, the movements of the waves as felt from a boat, and boats
I love everything about the sea including its creepiness


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2022)

When Invincible told OmniMan through bloodied breathing "I'd still have you" after being asked what he'd have left when everyone else he knows perishes but him.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 14, 2022)

My wife's butt.  Sooooo cute!
Then I looked at mine in a mirror and mine's not so much.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 16, 2022)

It finally rained today. The last time was June. It almost looks like autumn here because the trees went yellow with no water.


----------



## Punji (Aug 16, 2022)

Rice cookers <3


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2022)

I love walking outside, be it around the neighborhood or in town, and coming across a wandering cat, and when I get down lower and call them over, they are delighted and let me grace them with soft scritches, followed by me hearing a soothing purr.

I don't know who's cat they were, where they were going, but I was happy to be a part of their little cute journey that day.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 16, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I love walking outside, be it around the neighborhood or in town, and coming across a wandering cat, and when I get down lower and call them over, they are delighted and let me grace them with soft scritches, followed by me hearing a soothing purr.
> 
> I don't know who's cat they were, where they were going, but I was happy to be a part of their little cute journey that day.



I've only had this happen twice and it's always magical having a random cat show me their belly!!!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 17, 2022)

More rainfall, it's so nice to see the plants look so happy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2022)

You...have to watch this.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> You...have to watch this.


If you love [glorified piano playing] you'll love [glorified piano playing]!:


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 18, 2022)

I love that first cup of hot coffee in the morning.


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 18, 2022)

Homemade foods. I'm starting to practice going out of my comfort zone when it comes to cooking (Trying to add more into the food and different things that involves more vegetables.)  So I've been making things like Korean Beef, Whole Chicken (This one was a challenge because I didn't even know what to do lol). Like today, my husband and I are planning to make rice balls for his friends tomorrow. I'm totally stoked to see what we can do! We bought spam, salmon, crab and all the other fixings. Super happy.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 18, 2022)

I love cooking myself up my own cornish game hen in the oven~


----------



## Filter (Aug 18, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I love cooking myself up my own cornish game hen in the oven~



Nice. That reminds me of Medieval Times.

Cooking for yourself is the best. I made turkey burgers for dinner today.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 19, 2022)

The grocery store now sells the chips I like~ 
Finally.
Lets see how long dis lasts though.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 20, 2022)

*SPAGHETTI*


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2022)

This channel's vids make me want to climb a mountain and meditate at the peak during a sunset.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 21, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> This channel's vids make me want to climb a mountain and meditate at the peak during a sunset.


I’m not watching that, I will not be a slave to the YouTube algorithm unless it’s King of the Hill clips


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 21, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I’m not watching that, I will not be a slave to the YouTube algorithm unless it’s King of the Hill clips


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 21, 2022)

Koreatown. The best places stay open ridiculously late.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 21, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


>


Okay, you win this time.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 21, 2022)

Birbs  <3


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2022)

Hardest I've ever laughed at a comic. Funny as FUCK manga.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Aug 23, 2022)

Professional Wrestling.

I just want to see big, sweaty (wo)men in glitter tights grab each other while pretending every conflict is the most serious thing ever. 




You love to see it.


----------



## miskiko (Aug 23, 2022)

I like taking walks during winter when the air is crisp and the wind blows through my hair a lil bit.


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 23, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Hardest I've ever laughed at a comic. Funny as FUCK manga.


It's so good, lol I wish the anime was better because their choice in medium was a little weird.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 23, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> It's so good, lol I wish the anime was better because their choice in medium was a little weird.


Oddly enough the live action adaptation was pretty good. From what I watched anyway.


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 24, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Oddly enough the live action adaptation was pretty good. From what I watched anyway.


I'll give it a watch. I've been needing to but I have some hella back log.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 24, 2022)

I love camping in the summertime and autumn.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 24, 2022)

Chocolate.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 24, 2022)

I love NY style pizza


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2022)

I saw a very unusual moth today. It was like a humming bird. I suspect it was one of these: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hummingbird_hawk-moth


----------



## Filter (Aug 25, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I saw a very unusual moth today. It was like a humming bird. I suspect it was one of these: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hummingbird_hawk-moth


I'm jealous! Such a fascinating creature. Seeing one in person would be a treat.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 26, 2022)

A nice, warm shower/ washing my hair. Love it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 26, 2022)

I absolutely adore 40's and 50's television and movies. 60's to a lesser extent. I'm trying to watch more of it. I used to watch a lot of I Love Lucy, The Rifleman, and Perry Mason when I was a preteen and I loved Out of the Past, but I haven't seen it since I was 10. I decided to watch it again and I just love the aesthetic of television and cinema in this era. 

There's something about the way actors spoke in this time that I love in particular. It wasn't as natural feeling as a modern show like Breaking Bad. But it was quick witted and sharp. It didn't mince a lot of words and each scene was extremely picture-esque. Someone always has strong expression. Like every frame was made to be painted.
I'm aware a lot of these were Broadway actors so that brought it's own charm.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 29, 2022)

The smell of gasoline.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 30, 2022)

I love watching major Internet drama unfold. And there's a lot of really wild shit going on this year that makes the Internet feel untouched again. It's great.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 30, 2022)

Eating crisp, raw vegetables


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 30, 2022)

Potatoes taste better raw imo.


----------



## MidnightBlueWolf (Sep 3, 2022)

I hoover-up Pop Tarts faster than an epileptic dances under strobe lights.

Do you see that plate of Pop Tarts on the table?

No you don't, because I emptied it before you even had chance to turn your head.

If you try to take my toaster away, I will end you.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559155909124694016


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 12, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> A nice, warm shower/ washing my hair. Love it.


Ahh hell yes. Tonight is shower night.


----------



## Foxridley (Sep 15, 2022)

That little chirrup cats give when you greet them.


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 15, 2022)

When you eat yummy food and you're that right of full that makes you happy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 16, 2022)

Etherium mining is no longer going to require GPU's out the ass so the GPU market is already going back down to normal prices.
Crypto bros are also btfo because now they have these farms that are wasting them money. Good.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 16, 2022)

I love those cat activation noises when you pet a snoozing kitty.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 17, 2022)

The delicious local beer I'm drinking.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 17, 2022)

The burgers from Wendy's


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 18, 2022)

Part something I love and part confession:

I love pushing those buttons that opens doors for me, even though they are meant for people in wheelchairs.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 18, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Part something I love and part confession:
> 
> I love pushing those buttons that opens doors for me, even though they are meant for people in wheelchairs.


Same!


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2022)

This completely wrecked me. But it was great.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 20, 2022)

The weather is fabulous
It's sunny and just the right amount of chilly.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 20, 2022)

I love that feeling of taking off your shoes at the end of the day and you experience that brisk cool breeze run up your feet.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 22, 2022)

A positive attitude is effort, and is rewarding in the same way as other efforts

If you wait for positivity instead of seeking it you'll almost certainly be mostly miserable


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 22, 2022)

Cheeto the Aplomado Falcon <3
Precious beep ball<3<3<3


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 22, 2022)

When it gets cold enough that you get to wear for favorite sweater.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 22, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> When it gets cold enough that you get to wear for favorite sweater.


I can't wait for the dead of winter so I can leave my window open at night again.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 25, 2022)

I love the flash games that the Neopets site has.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 25, 2022)

I love God!


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Sep 25, 2022)

nice and selfless people
Undertale Aus  
furrys 
latex rubber furrys
high tech 
the lgbq
latex rubber anthro suits


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## KresiekTheFurry (Sep 26, 2022)

I really enjoy helping people.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 26, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I love God!


Pretty sure he loves you back, love.

Also, I love taming new dinos. Have two Argies, now going for a Thylacoleo. Or maybe I should go for a Sabertooth. I like big kitties. o3o


----------



## Bambi (Sep 27, 2022)

Helping people who are stuck and struggle with different things.

I also love hugging and just enjoying empathetic touch.


----------



## greygamora (Sep 30, 2022)

Nice fluffy blankets. I wonder why I'm a furry


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 30, 2022)

Listening to some good music while driving to work.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 2, 2022)

Chocolate...? Chocolate??! CHOCOLATE??!!!

*CHOCOLATE!!! CHOCOLATE!!!!*

i love chocolate


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 7, 2022)

OMG, the wifey made fresh ground coffee!
Ooh, and the fancy creamer!
She loves me!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 7, 2022)

Enjoying a good night's rest after a long day.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 7, 2022)

SaveAFox channel. :>


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 8, 2022)

Poland


----------



## Euroann (Oct 8, 2022)

I really  enjoy nature and just meditating in the ambience of it all. Coffee and it has to have a really good coffeeness to it. Gaming and drawing are fun and doing stuff with the family.


----------



## Euroann (Oct 8, 2022)

greygamora said:


> Nice fluffy blankets. I wonder why I'm a furry


I can just imagine the zoomies taking place under there


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 11, 2022)

I love having scrambled eggs for breakfast on a school day.


----------



## Luxibutt (Oct 11, 2022)

I love having a good cup of coffee in the morning. Especially with super good creamer that tastes fantastic. Good start of the day.


----------



## Filter (Oct 17, 2022)

What I thought was just another can of tomato sauce turned out to be diced tomatoes! Unexpectedly improved my dinner.


----------



## FritzPix (Oct 20, 2022)

cool night breeze coming from window after it rained while listening to music


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 20, 2022)

I love actually sleeping through the night and not waking up 50x because of stress or heartburn or fill in the blank


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 20, 2022)

Hot tea, especially oolong.


----------



## Filter (Oct 21, 2022)

Coffee milk.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 21, 2022)

This is kind of the un-vent post for me. Finally received my replacement Freestyle Libre 2 reader and it fukkin' works properly! Yay! NOw I can track just how wonky my blood A1C level goes in real time!

The real thing is to see if the sensor stays in place for a full fourteen days. At least the manufacturer will replace any sensor that doesn't stay in place for free.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 1, 2022)

Dashing dress uniforms from across the world!
Sweden





Mongolia




Argentina
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Italy (weird it seems to have disappeared)








Bulgaria




I could add more as there are so many good ones
In the meantime honorable mention for Thailand, they look part mushroom, part power rangers, and remind me somewhat of the Shamate subculture too


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2022)

Look at him...


https://imgur.com/u8HkjTU


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 2, 2022)

I love today's weather here


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Nov 2, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> I love today's weather here


Same here ^ w ^


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 2, 2022)

Matt the Terrier said:


> Same here ^ w ^


Yay, weather buddies


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 2, 2022)

Discord shenanigans.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2022)

https://imgur.com/Z1VQ8n5


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2022)

c:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592479871489708032


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> c:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592479871489708032


Finally!
I'm surprised it flew under the radar for as long as it did.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Finally!
> I'm surprised it flew under the radar for as long as it did.


Wasn't exactly under the radar. It's like 40% of uploads on the site. But they probably got pinged by Visa and MasterCard because they really are not about that shit.
Weebs are on suicide watch. Hoes mad.
Probably the only time I'll side with those parasitic monsters.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Wasn't exactly under the radar. It's like 40% of uploads on the site. But they probably got pinged by Visa and MasterCard because they really are not about that shit.
> Weebs are on suicide watch. Hoes mad.
> Probably the only time I'll side with those parasitic monsters.


I know people mainly flocked their to upload their CP but in regards to big-money companies, I'm surprised it took so long.
Maybe they'll finally look at Gumroad next.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 16, 2022)

When my cat sets a pot-bellied trap for me, lying on the floor.
A cat-bellied-trap. I always get into it...


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 17, 2022)

Eggnog.

I. LOVE. EGGNOG.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2022)

I bought the coolest thing for my brother for Christmas, it's a moon lamp, look at it!! (not my photo, it's not arrived yet)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love this so much, I might get one for myself later


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 20, 2022)

I love to print out a new embroidery kit. It's always so exciting and wonderful. The purest fabric and thread. You look at it and see how, after hundreds of hours of work, the completed work appears. So beautiful.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

Drawings my art! It's a great hobby I love!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 25, 2022)

Just got confirmed for renting a new lovely place I visited the other day, happy times


----------



## Punji (Nov 25, 2022)

My parents.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 26, 2022)

Winter, it's cuddling season. Cuddling for survival. It's instinct


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 26, 2022)

being a total recluse, and not coming out of my room unless I'm working/ eating etc.. What are friends?..lol


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 28, 2022)

We've been enjoying these at our house lately...... the holiday party favors. 




Our intimate dinner gathering this year happened over the weekend...... and not on Thursday due to the logistics of people's schedules. It was still nice nonetheless.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 4, 2022)

Hot bubble baths and hot showers!


----------



## Thetallfish (Dec 5, 2022)

I love my job right now. I've never been happy in a workplace environment until I got this current job. I love my co-workers, and mangers. I show up and know what I need to do everyday. I've got a key to the place so I can get as many overtime hours as I want. I'll admit I can get a job that pays a lot more money, but for where I'm at in my life currently this job is perfect, and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 5, 2022)

Thetallfish said:


> I love my job right now.


Wow, that's great. Indeed, not many people find a job that they enjoy doing. That's cool.


----------



## Thetallfish (Dec 5, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Wow, that's great. Indeed, not many people find a job that they enjoy doing. That's cool.


Yeah it's just an awesome environment. Great Camaraderie amongst us, but tbh we can low-key be toxic af too.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 7, 2022)

There's just something very charming with scraping off ice off of your car's windows.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 7, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> There's just something very charming with scraping off ice off of your car's windows.


Yes, for example, to know that your neighbor is basking in a warm bed right now while you clean the ice from the car:>


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Yes, for example, to know that your neighbor is basking in a warm bed right now while you clean the ice from the car:>


Because you have an actual job and aren't a loser?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Because you have an actual job and aren't a loser?


^
I'm joking by the way if people can't tell.


----------



## MrArborsexual (Dec 8, 2022)

I love healthy well regulated/managed forests.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 11, 2022)

I love the sound of any cat's meow.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 11, 2022)

Food.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Food.


I also love food


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 11, 2022)

my ears were burning because someone said food, so I came running


----------



## Servyl (Dec 11, 2022)

Midwest mornings. Waking up, hearing those birds chirping, your neighbors mowing the lawn.... Here in the desert, we don't get any of that stuff.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 11, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> my ears were burning because someone said food, so I came running


Someone said food! 
That crispy texture when eating something freshly baked!~


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 11, 2022)

a good blanket you can curl up in during a anxiety attack


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 13, 2022)

Lol sam the bankman got fried


----------



## Rimna (Dec 13, 2022)

My love and passion for the guitar and the violin will never fade.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 13, 2022)

I love Disney+

It has so many movies that I loved as a child.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 13, 2022)

I also love nice, hot baths. It felt so good and helped my knee feel better.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

I just love spending time with friend's and family on Christmas day! Or eve. Or a few days before Christmas. Depends on when they show up.


----------



## Punji (Dec 13, 2022)

I do love orange soda, like Crush. Tasty!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Punji said:


> I do love orange soda, like Crush. Tasty!


Dude, crush is the best


----------



## folvaen (Dec 13, 2022)

i enjoy the rain, it makes a nice sound.


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 14, 2022)

I love birds. All birds.


----------



## Pup (Dec 15, 2022)

Love going on night drives with some tunes playing in the background. There's just something about it that calms me and makes me feel content.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 15, 2022)

I love road trips; especially in the summer. They're so epic.


----------



## Servyl (Dec 15, 2022)

Frappucinos. From anywhere. Of any flavor. I just love 'em.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 20, 2022)

A bit of schadenfreud. 

I love how much of a pathetic child Elon Musk is. He makes a poll asking whether he should step-down, promises to abide by the result- and then throws a tantrum about the poll being invalid when the answer is yes. 

lmfao hilarious.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 20, 2022)

it risks being political, but i wonder if this whole political move he is taking is over beinf butthurt over tesla not being mentioned at a ev event because it wasn't union


----------

